# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Grand Concours Canard PC - Make Something Horrible
Vous avez toujours rêvé de créer un jeu vidéo ? Vous n'avez jamais réussi parce que vous n'avez aucun talent ? J'ai une bonne nouvelle pour vous.

*Canard PC, en partenariat avec le Syndicat Français du Mauvais Goût, a le plaisir d'annoncer le concours Make Something Horrible*(1). Pour participer, c'est très simple. Créez un jeu. Un jeu mauvais, mal fait, laid, au gameplay nullissime. Hébergez-le quelque part et postez le lien en réponse à cette news pour que vos petits camarades puissent en profiter.

Dans un mois (le 4 juillet 2012 à minuit), la rédaction de Canard PC sélectionnera les pires créations et les regroupera dans le _Horrible Bundle_(2), un pack de jeux foireux qui pourra être téléchargé gratuitement depuis ce site.

Parmi les auteurs des jeux sélectionnés, trois seront tirés au sort et recevront six mois d'abonnement à Canard PC (ou une prolongation de six mois de leur abonnement le cas échéant).

Les règles sont simples et au nombre de quatre :
1- Votre jeu peut être développé avec n'importe quel langage, SDK ou autre. C++, Flash, Cobol, comme vous voulez... Il doit simplement tourner sur PC et être un stand-alone (ne pas nécessiter un autre jeu pour tourner).
2- Le fond ET la forme doivent être aussi dégueulasses l'un que l'autre. Tout doit être hideux et bancal, volontairement mal fait. Les vidéos de CapitaineChien vous donneront une idée de ce qu'on recherche : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R18xTYg4BHA.
3- Les bugs volontaires sont autorisés à condition d'être marrants. Un programme qui plante toutes les trente secondes n'est pas drôle, même si c'est fait exprès.
4- Tous les sujets sont autorisés à deux exceptions : rien d'illégal (of course) et rien d'érotique/pornographique. Il faut nous comprendre, on n'a pas envie de subir du hentai en 16 couleurs.

*Vous ne savez toujours pas exactement quel genre de jeu soumettre au jury ?*
 Téléchargez la version alpha de _Il Mange des Crottes de Chien !!! TURBO_ (ftp://ftp.canardpc.com/crottedechien.zip), petit jeu programmé vite fait à titre d'exemple et dont la version complète (avec un gameplay plus élaboré) sera incluse dans le Horrible Bundle.

*Vous ne savez pas programmer ? Aucun problème !*
Contentez-vous de créer la jaquette de votre jeu pourri et postez-la en réponse à cette news. Les pires d'entre elles seront ajoutées au bundle à titre de bonus. Et puis qui sait, si votre concept est suffisamment con et votre dessin assez hideux, il attirera peut-être l'attention d'un programmeur qui vous aidera à réaliser votre vision.

Eh bien voilà... Au boulot mesdames et messieurs !

(1) _"Créez quelque chose d'horrible"_, comme dirait monsieur Toubon
(2) _"Paquet horrible"_

*EDIT: Réponses aux questions du forum :*

_-Y a t-il une durée maximum pour le jeu ?_
_-Y a t-il un poids maximum pour le jeu ?_
Dans les deux cas, la réponse est "non mais restez raisonnable".

- Si votre jeu pèse 2 Go personne ne va le télécharger.
- Quant à la longueur, libre à vous, mais n'oubliez pas que le jeu doit être drôle. Faire un jeu qui reste drôle pendant 8 heures demande beaucoup de travail et de talent. "Les plus courtes sont souvent les meilleures", etc...

_On a le droit au HTML 5 (web) ou il faut absolument faire un truc natif PC ?_
Il faut que ça TOURNE sur PC. Natif ou pas, cross-platform ou pas, browsergame ou .exe à télécharger, peu importe.
Donc la réponse est oui, le HTML5 est le bienvenu.

_On a des infos sur ce qui entre en compte pour la sélection ? Parce que jeu moche ne veut pas dire jeu pourri. Faut que ça reste drôle à jouer._

Là il n'y a pas vraiment de règle. Un jeu très drôle avec un très bon gameplay sera bien reçu, mais un jeu dont le gameplay est tellement nul/absurde qu'il en devient drôle (cf. _Il Mange Des Crottes De Chien !!! TURBO_) fera tout autant l'affaire.


Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## chenoir

Ce jeu est du pur génie  ::lol:: .

----------


## war-p

OWIII, j'ai enfin ma chance!

----------


## Orhin

Ceci confirme la tendance sado-maso d'une partie de la rédaction de CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Morbach

Rien que pour *ça* je vous suis reconnaissant de m'avoir initié à CapitaineChien.

----------


## Phenixy

J'ai créé un ptit truc sympa pour la jaquette, j'ai eu l'idée tout seul:

----------


## caribou

Ça sent le Comic Sans MS tout ça.

----------


## Fenhryl

Dommage qu'on ait pas le droit à un SDK console, ca aurait été beaucoup plus simple pour faire un jeu tout pourri ::ninja:: 

Ouais, elle était facile.

Sinon, y'avait pas un soft qui permettait de faire son FPS avec un rendu tout degueu?
Me rappelle plus son nom, mais y'avait moyen de sortir de la belle bouse de competition avec.

EDIT: tout simplement FPS Creator

----------


## chenoir

Je participerais bien, mais j'ai absolument aucune connaissance dans le domaine d'une part, et bon, je me connais, en essayant de faire de la merde il y a des chances que je ponde un chef-d'oeuvre intemporel.

----------


## Touze

Game maker+paint(jpg only)+sfxr avec les "bons" réglages et quelques sons random qu'on sature une chouille, j'pense qu'on peut difficilement faire mieux. :^_^:

----------


## DarkNemo

Comptez-moi dedans  ::):

----------


## goulu2

Faut un truc horrible?
Par contre je suis pas très bon programmeur --'

----------


## Mephisto

Allez, histoire de créer de la concurrence et encourager ceux comme chenoir qui se sente pas le courage de pondre une bouse abominable : 

http://www.scirra.com/construct-classic

Avec ça ça va rouler. On peut faire de super choses avec très facilement, alors de la merde je vous dis pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Louck

Est ce qu'on peut faire équipe de deux pour un jeu ? (je m'en fous du prix personnellement. C'est pour la participation).

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Est ce qu'on peut faire équipe de deux pour un jeu ?


Bien sûr.

----------


## Tomaka17

Est-ce qu'on peut être juridiquement responsable en cas de mort par épilepsie ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Naenil

Bon bah c'est parti. Y'a un temps limité, et faut poster ou?

----------


## Tomaka17

Bon, je me suis lancé !
Dans quelques jours (peut être) une première version jouable de mon "epic sax guy riding a saxophone road"

----------


## Killy

Grandiose ce sujet  ::o:

----------


## znokiss

On a des infos sur ce qui entre en compte pour la sélection ? Parce que jeu moche ne veut pas dire jeu pourri. Faut que ça reste drôle à jouer.

----------


## Phelion

Voilà une idée de super production moisie du rond  ::rolleyes::

----------


## mauvaisours

Znokiss: non, c'est marqué dans l'intitulé, le gameplay aussi doit être dégueu

----------


## ShinSH

On a le droit au HTML 5 (web) ou il faut absolument faire un truc natif PC?

----------


## Eurok

> Battle for freedom, ça c'est de l'art pur. Une création dont l'étendue échappe clairement à son auteur.



Tu n'avais pas le droit ! J'ai mal aux abdos ! Je me vengerais !



Je parie que quelqu'un va soumettre Canardage :D

----------


## Flad

Pour rester très "franco-français", je propose de renommer le "horrible bundle" en "pack de laids".

----------


## del65

> Voilà une idée de super production moisie du rond





Tu connais "Revenge of the mutant Camel" ? Ton projet m'y a immédiatement fait penser ;-)

----------


## zwzsg

Cool, ça m'a motivé à me remettre à faire des petit jeux. Je viens de coder un système d'animation squelettale sous löve. Encore deux trois soirs et mon jeu sera prêt!  ::lol::

----------


## Montigny

D'une part , je ne vais pas participer , simplement parce que tout ce que je fais relève du pure génie et tout ce que je touche se transforme en or (oui , c'est vrai , mon 2ème prénom est Modeste...comment avez-vous trouvé ?? )

Sinon 2 questions :
-Y a t-il une durée maximum pour le jeu ?
-Y a t-il un poids maximum pour le jeu ?

C'est juste dans le but d'aider les participants et faire avancer le chimilib....chilmibil...enfin le truc quoi....

----------


## thomzon

> On a le droit au HTML 5 (web) ou il faut absolument faire un truc natif PC?


J'ai la même question que ShinSH, vu que je suis en déplacement en juin avec uniquement un Macbook, ça m'arrangerait vachement de pouvoir le faire en HTML5. S'il-vous-plait dites oui, je meurs d'envie de participer!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

*Réponses aux questions :*




> -Y a t-il une durée maximum pour le jeu ?
> -Y a t-il un poids maximum pour le jeu ?


Dans les deux cas, la réponse est "non mais restez raisonnable".
- Si votre jeu pèse 2 Go personne ne va le télécharger.
- Quant à la longueur, libre à vous, mais n'oubliez pas que le jeu doit être drôle. Faire un jeu qui reste drôle pendant 8 heures demande beaucoup de travail et de talent. _"Les plus courtes sont souvent les meilleures"_, etc...




> On a le droit au HTML 5 (web) ou il faut absolument faire un truc natif PC?


Il faut que ça *TOURNE* sur PC (et sous Windows). Natif ou pas, cross-platform ou pas, browsergame ou .exe à télécharger, peu importe.
Donc la réponse est oui, le HTML5 est le bienvenu.




> On a des infos sur ce qui entre en compte pour la sélection ? Parce que jeu moche ne veut pas dire jeu pourri. Faut que ça reste drôle à jouer.


Là il n'y a pas vraiment de règle. Un jeu très drôle avec un très bon gameplay sera bien reçu, mais un jeu dont le gameplay est tellement nul/absurde qu'il en devient drôle (cf. _Il Mange Des Crottes De Chien !!! TURBO_) fera tout autant l'affaire.

----------


## Grumph

/me est tout enjoué par la news lue vite fait
/me réfléchit à un concept vachement novateur basé sur une chanson de Daphnièle qu'il connaît depuis bien longtemps
/me fait même les plans du jeu
/me en parle à quelques personnes susceptibles de l'aider à se sortir les doigts des fesses pour coder
/me découvre par une de ces personnes le lien youtube dans l'article, pointant vers le clip sur lequel il a basé son idée ...  ::(: 

Du coup je me demande si il n'y a pas risque de malus d'originalité vu que la vidéo est dans la news ...


Dark Soul Ace 2 est à inclure absolument dans le pack. Le clip - Un article
Dommage, le site officiel semble mort (et le binaire du jeu était hébergé chez megaupload).

----------


## alx

> Il faut que ça *TOURNE* sur PC (et sous Windows).


Donc une appli native OSX c'est pas la peine ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Il faut que ça *TOURNE* sur PC (et sous Windows). Natif ou pas, cross-platform ou pas, browsergame ou .exe à télécharger, peu importe.
> Donc la réponse est oui, le HTML5 est le bienvenu.


Ok, je relance d'un 0 Yoyo Yao. Je pense qu'il a parfaitement sa place dans le pack.  ::lol:: 
Par contre je pense faire un jeu en coopération avec Super Menteur, en plus de celui-là.

----------


## Chan

C'est bon t'as gagné. Arrêtes je t'en supplie  ::cry::

----------


## Blub

Question supplémentaire : faut-il obligatoirement utiliser des musiques/ressources clairement libres de droit ? Dans la production de caca sur internet, il est généralement admis que le droit d'auteur sert de papier toilette, mais CPC a tellement de visibilité que ça pourrait devenir problématique non ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Question supplémentaire : faut-il obligatoirement utiliser des musiques/ressources clairement libres de droit ?


Oui.

En même temps il est assez facile de trouver des graphismes/sons/musiques libres de droit sur Internet.
Et puis de toute façon Microsoft Paint + un micro pourri à 5€ suffisent largement.

----------


## Tomaka17

Bon, je vous présente la première version de mon jeu pourri à moi
C'est clairement du fait rapidos en 2h, donc ça risque de pas marcher du tout, si ça plante au démarrage merci de me le signaler avec l'éventuel message d'erreur

C'est codé en C++ "à la main", donc il vous faut le runtime msvc++ 2010 (si vous avez installé des jeux très récents il y a des chances qu'il se soit installé avec) et une carte graphique qui supporte opengl 3.3 (hé ouai j'utilise des geometry shaders tavu (en fait c'est pour calculer les normales, vu que j'ai la flemme de le faire)), c'est à dire une machine qui date de ~2007 ou plus

C'est un espèce de f-zero-like et ça se joue avec les flèches du clavier

Bugs involontaires :
 - ça risque de planter au démarrage (encore une fois, si vous pouviez me le signaler)
 - le game over est mal détecté, vous risquez de vous en manger plein
 - le framerate risque d'être assez mauvais, c'est parce qu'il y a un bug qui fait que les shaders sont recompilés à chaque frame

Trucs volontaires :
 - si la caméra se met en dessous de la route, on voit quand même le vaisseau
 - gros aliasing bien moche
 - pas de facade avant à la voiture, si vous faites un angle de 90° vous voyez à l'intérieur

Trucs qui manquent :
 - un écran d'accueil et un écran de victoire/game over
 - un son en arrière plan (un premier jet est inclus dans le zip si vous voulez une idée du truc)
 - une vidéo d'un mème genre epic sax guy ou nyan cat (dites moi si ça pose des problèmes de droit d'auteur) sera projetée sur la route pour provoquer des crises d'épilépsie à tout le monde, pour l'instant ça marche mais ça plante au bout de 5/10 secondes de vidéo et je ne sais pas pourquoi
 - 2/3 trucs trollesques, comme un bouton "multijoueur" qui s'enfuit quand on approche la souris
 - c'est un peu monotone, faut que je rajoute plus d'obstacles

Quand ce sera terminé, il y a de fortes chances que je distribue le code source

----------


## Tomaka17

Aucun retour ?  :Emo: 
Je sais même pas s'il marche chez vous

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Aucun retour ? 
> Je sais même pas s'il marche chez vous


Chez moi il marche pas, il me dit que ma carte vidéo est trop vieille, mais là je suis sur un portable, c'est peut-être pour ça.

----------


## Tirius

Je me suis lancé corps et âme dans Mon Call of Honor !
Mais la License cry engine 3 coûte cher, et je suis obligé d'utiliser un logiciel de retouche (paint) pour retoucher des sprites (ou images) existantes, ça pose problème au niveau des droits ?

Dans tout les cas, mon jeu risque de faire de vous mes larbins (version soft).

----------


## Eurok

> Aucun retour ? 
> Je sais même pas s'il marche chez vous


J'ai testé 5 minutes ça marchait plus ou moins, en quittant la route le game over apparait, il réapparait quand on clique sur Ok plusieurs fois, du coup entre deux on peut tenter de revenir sur la route mais au bout d'un moment ça se bloque.

(Un ami trouvé un concurrent http://www.ggames.co/dress-up/motobike-club-girls qui aurait pu faire partie de la sélection)

----------


## Touze

@Tomaka17
Le machin marche pas chez moi, carte trop vieille. ::sad:: 

_Pendant ce temps..._

Le jpg y'a que ça de vrai. :Cigare: 
(Et encore, z'avez pas le son, une merveille j'vous l'dis !)

----------


## Prayel

Salut!
Si ça peux aider certains d'entre vous à s'y mettre, ça pourra aussi donner un ptit coup d'pouce à ce jeune créateur...
Voici Craft Studio :
Le logiciel, gratuit, permets de créer un jeu seul, ou à plusieurs en ligne, un qui dessine pendant que l'autre colorie par exemple...de plus, en restant connecté à la communauté, grace à un astucieux "tchat", il y'aura toujours quelqu'un pour vous aider si vous rencontrez un souci ou avez besoin d'un peu d'aide, ce qui rend la prise en main agréable, sauf pour les sociopathes...ça va, ils sont pas nombreux chez CPC...oh wait !

Ca se passe ici : http://craftstud.io/

Un exemple de ce qu'il est possible de faire : 



Celui ci est plutôt "joli" mais rien ne vous empeches de faire de la 

Spoiler Alert! 


Biiiiiiip !



Enjoy !  :;):

----------


## deathdigger

Vous avez ouvert la boite de Pandore.

Je vais vous faire souffrir, jusque dans vos petits cœurs  :Cigare:

----------


## Truc

> Aucun retour ? 
> Je sais même pas s'il marche chez vous


Ça fonctionne chez moi (je me suis contenté de dézipper l'archive). J'ai eu du mal à passer le premier virage :D

----------


## Tomaka17

> J'ai testé 5 minutes ça marchait plus ou moins, en quittant la route le game over apparait, il réapparait quand on clique sur Ok plusieurs fois, du coup entre deux on peut tenter de revenir sur la route mais au bout d'un moment ça se bloque.
> 
> (Un ami trouvé un concurrent http://www.ggames.co/dress-up/motobike-club-girls qui aurait pu faire partie de la sélection)





> Ça fonctionne chez moi (je me suis contenté de dézipper l'archive). J'ai eu du mal à passer le premier virage :D


Merci bien, c'était surtout pour être sûr que ça marche chez vous aussi
Ça peut arriver que j'oublie des DLLs dans le zip, ou que ça tourne que en mode debug, etc.

Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à ajouter la mocheté !

----------


## Prayel

> Aucun retour ? 
> Je sais même pas s'il marche chez vous


"Mon jeu pourri à moi" hands-on : 
Véritable hommage aux F-Zero et autres Wipeout de notre enfance, "mon jeu pourri à moi" (MJPAM) tire profit de la puissance de calcul des machines modernes pour vous offrir une expérience à couper le souffle !
L'impression de vitesse est ha-llu-ci-nan-te: tachez d'y jouer le ventre vide sous peine de rendre votre quatre-heure. 
Heureusement que les effets sonores et la musique savent se faire discrets, l'explosion multisensorielle qui est proposée se révélant éprouvante pour les nerfs tant elle est immersive. On n'avais pas vu ça depuis les publicités avec la Mère Denis !
La jouabilité étant précise et exigeante, un gamepad xbox est nécessaire pour profiter d'un moteur physique inspiré par le simulateur de la NASA qui a servi à la conception de Challenger.
MJPAM fera à coup sur partie de la sélection pour le prochain "intel pro gaming e-sport challenge" et la réalisation exemplaire de ce titre incontournable servira à n'en point douter de réference pour les jeux next gen Xbox 720 et ps4 !
Chapeau l'artiste !

p.s: Dépechez vous de précommandez ce petit bijou afin de bénéficier gratuitement du 1er DLC : un circuit avec un virage !

----------


## Eurok

> Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à ajouter la mocheté !


Ce n'était pas déjà la cas ? Il me semble que ça tourne lentement mais pas sûr je dois revérifier.




> "Mon jeu pourri à moi" hands-on : 
> Véritable hommage aux F-Zero et autres Wipeout de notre enfance, "mon jeu pourri à moi" (MJPAM) tire profit de la puissance de calcul des machines modernes pour vous offrir une expérience à couper le souffle !
> L'impression de vitesse est ha-llu-ci-nan-te: tachez d'y jouer le ventre vide sous peine de rendre votre quatre-heure. 
> Heureusement que les effets sonores et la musique savent se faire discrets, l'explosion multisensorielle qui est proposée se révélant éprouvante pour les nerfs tant elle est immersive. On n'avais pas vu ça depuis les publicités avec la Mère Denis !
> La jouabilité étant précise et exigeante, un gamepad xbox est nécessaire pour profiter d'un moteur physique inspiré par le simulateur de la NASA qui a servi à la conception de Challenger.
> MJPAM fera à coup sur partie de la sélection pour le prochain "intel pro gaming e-sport challenge" et la réalisation exemplaire de ce titre incontournable servira à n'en point douter de réference pour les jeux next gen Xbox 720 et ps4 !
> Chapeau l'artiste !
> 
> p.s: Dépechez vous de précommandez ce petit bijou afin de bénéficier gratuitement du 1er DLC : un circuit avec un virage !


Sympa le test ! Attention CPC risque de t'embaucher ! 





> moteur physique inspiré par le simulateur de la NASA qui a servi à la conception de Challenger


Comme la navette qui s'est disloquée en entrant dans l'atmosphère ? :D

----------


## Touze

@Prayel
T'es en train de nous vendre du rêve la. :Bave:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Ce n'était pas déjà la cas ? Il me semble que ça tourne lentement mais pas sûr je dois revérifier.


En fait ça doit tourner lentement sur certains PCs, mais c'est un bug pas fait exprès
Mais j'avoue que je pourrais rajouter des petits freezes aléatoires  ::trollface::

----------


## Touze

Messieurs...
http://lh.rs/mPJmLFWeZqAH
J'pense que c'est un bon début. :B):

----------


## Tomaka17

> Messieurs...
> http://lh.rs/mPJmLFWeZqAH
> J'pense que c'est un bon début.


J'aime bien  ::o: 
Par contre même avec toute la volonté du monde j'arrive pas à lire le texte du début


Question pour les gentils organisateurs : on n'a pas le droit d'utiliser de matériel copyrighté, mais est ce qu'on a le droit de mettre des lapins de couly ?

----------


## Tirius

Voici la future tête de proue de l'E3.


Un des meilleurs FPS next gen du marché:
Un réalisme poussé au maximum, j'ai sollicité l'avis de vrais vétérans de vraies guerres,
Graphisme proche du réel,
un gameplay sans concession qui ravira les tru3 gamerz,
un scénario moderne et pleins de rebondissement,
et un mode multi pour défier vos amis !

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bljnkizcawgkdws


En bref, fait sur gamemaker, environ 12h de travail (mon petit lundum dare à moi), et l'utilisation de la variable confiture !

Si quelqu'un veut faire une couv', j'en serais honoré et je l'inclus dans les crédits !

Merci pour ce super concours, et bonne chance à tous !



edit: La V2, c'est mieux !

----------


## Eurok

> En fait ça doit tourner lentement sur certains PCs, mais c'est un bug pas fait exprès
> Mais j'avoue que je pourrais rajouter des petits freezes aléatoires


Après revérification ce n'est pas lent c'est juste qu'on n'a pas l'impression d'avancer, les controles réagissent bien. Par contre on peut cheater avec le Game Over, quand on fait "OK" une autre fenêtre réapparait aussitôt et on refait "OK3 plusieurs fois. Si on se débrouille bien on peut reveir sur la route.
Je dirais donc qu'il manque une ligne blanche discontinue au milieu ou des objets sur le birds de la route (arbres, lampadaires, ...) pour donner une impression de mouvement mais bon on n'est pas là non plus pour faire un super jeu... (enfin tu peux faire une version nulle et une bonne ^^)

----------


## caribou

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8211966/lov...ine/index.html

- Visée à la souris
- 256 joueurs simultanés max

Y'a encore deux trois trucs à bidouiller mais les mécaniques de base sont là.

----------


## Eurok

La guerre c'est pas bien :D

----------


## Abaker

> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8211966/lov...ine/index.html
> 
> - Visée à la souris
> - 256 joueurs simultanés max
> 
> Y'a encore deux trois trucs à bidouiller mais les mécaniques de base sont là.


Magnifique, superbe, 8/10. Par contre j'ai fais exploser Brad Pitt c'est grave? ::XD::

----------


## Touze

@caribou
10/10, c'est intense, c'est beau, mais du coup c'est hors sujet, le but c'est de faire de la merde, pas un goty. ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

Hop, la version 2 de ma création  ::lol:: 

J'ai pour l'instant laissé tomber mon idée de mettre une vidéo sur la route, vu que j'arrive pas à faire marcher ça correctement (le décodeur vidéo est codé par mes soins et plante systématiquement au bout de quelques secondes)

----------


## Quizzman

On a le droit de faire financer son projet sur kickstarter ?

----------


## caribou

> Magnifique, superbe, 8/10. Par contre j'ai fais exploser Brad Pitt c'est grave?


Non tout va bien, le jeu est plutôt une sorte d'expérimentation avec un message philosophique assez fort (c'est en tout cas le but), je pense qu'il faut laisser au joueur le soin d'interpréter ses expériences.




> @caribou
> 10/10, c'est intense, c'est beau, mais du coup c'est hors sujet, le but c'est de faire de la merde, pas un goty.


Désolé.

----------


## Arkounay

> Hop, la version 2 de ma création 
> 
> J'ai pour l'instant laissé tomber mon idée de mettre une vidéo sur la route, vu que j'arrive pas à faire marcher ça correctement (le décodeur vidéo est codé par mes soins et plante systématiquement au bout de quelques secondes)


Elle est trop rapide chez moi, j'ai même pas le temps de lancer le jeu que j'ai déjà avancé sur 3000km sans avoir eu le temps de tourner, game over direct  ::): 

Sinon énorme ce concours, je vais participer  ::wub::

----------


## BilliBalla

Ok je vais participer moi aussi, je commencerai quand j'arrêterai d'avoir des problèmes de linker avec GTK+, c'est-à-dire peut-être le 3 juillet.

Sinon où peut-on uploader nos "jeux"? Si possible sans avoir à s'inscrire à je-ne-sais-quoi?

----------


## Louck

Messieurs.

----------


## Eurok

Ça promet... :D

----------


## Hantof

> Messieurs...
> http://lh.rs/mPJmLFWeZqAH
> J'pense que c'est un bon début.


 Tu m'as grillé au bureau avec tes SFX ultra réalistes

----------


## kpouer

Dites, petit doute, on peut mettre un logo Canard PC quelque part dans l'appli ou c'est totalement prohibé ?

----------


## Tomaka17

> Dites, petit doute, on peut mettre un logo Canard PC quelque part dans l'appli ou c'est totalement prohibé ?


Même question pour les lapins de couly, on a le droit d'en mettre ?

----------


## GrosCastor

et on a le droit d'en faire plusieurs ? ^^

----------


## Mystaka

Voilà!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je participe avec mon grand projet : Botanicaca : l'aventure intestine! (l'illustration est en cours de création)

----------


## GrosCastor

Un petit je fais sous flash...
Vous allez m'en dire des nouvelles  ::rolleyes:: 


http://www.mediafire.com/?qccnt60t8hfzmac

Bon jeu !

----------


## Moizi

Bon alors moi à la base j'ai aucune connaissance en programmation, du coup j'ai pondu un espèce de truc, en me servant de la rubrique "développez couché", et de quelques tutos trouvés sur le web.
Donc j'ai suivi les consignes, graphismes dessinés avec paint, sons au micro (pour la musique c'est mon frère qui chante, du coup j'ai décidé de ne pas l'imposer, vous pouvez choisir ou non de la lancer sur l'écran de démarrage).
Donc ça donne un jeu avec un humour bizarre (si vous décidez d'y jouer, prenez beaucoup de recul sur ce que vous voyez à l'écran ou sur ce que vous entendez^^).

Voilà, bon jeu

EDIT : normalement cette version devrait fonctionner : http://www.mediafire.com/?sp8jvddp565vzjd .

----------


## GrosCastor

Deuxième participation : http://www.mediafire.com/?o6mb3jyr064aosn
Du LOURD je vous dis ! avec des bruitages de dingue et une musique entrainante   ::):

----------


## Eurok

> Hop, la version 2 de ma création 
> 
> J'ai pour l'instant laissé tomber mon idée de mettre une vidéo sur la route, vu que j'arrive pas à faire marcher ça correctement (le décodeur vidéo est codé par mes soins et plante systématiquement au bout de quelques secondes)


Mince j'avais loupé, là c'est trop rapide et on perd en 1 seconde ^^

Le Jeu du Bonhomme est quand même vraiment moche :D

----------


## Ornithorix

Attention messieurs dame! Voici le nouveau DCS BlackShark! 
https://rapidshare.com/files/3229300410/Debug.rar
Pour lancer le jeu, cliquez sur simuheli.exe, pour les commandes... ben...euh.. Ca fait longtemps que j'ai fait ce chef d'oeuvre, quand j'en était au début de la programmation. Essayez qsdz ty cvb 123 ... Enfin bref tout le clavier, et découvrez les joies de la voltige!

----------


## Hypnodisc

Bonjour,

Voici le jeu 1 RPG Sans Nom Pourri créé exprès pour ce concours téléchargeable a cet adresse http://www.1rpgsansnom.com/eppourri.php
Je vous invite aussi à découvrir les autres jeux de cette série humoristique sur le site  :-)

----------


## Tirius

Comme tout grand studio, je sort un patch quelques jours après la sortie du jeu !

http://www.mediafire.com/?bljnkizcawgkdws

Call of Honor fait ici peau neuve avec plus de niveau, plus d'action,un sergent Mc Cloud charismatique, sans compter la séquence aérienne !!!!

Et pour prouver à vos amis que vous êtes un vrai modern fighter, ajout de plus de 81 rewards !

Le studio dauphin wiht gunz a entendu les plaintes des fans mécontents de la fin, nous proposons donc ici un aboutissement scénariste qui conviendra à tout le monde !


edit: mes betas testeurs ont eu du mal avec le niveau aquatique, j'ai simplement ajuster un défaut de AI-design (terme technique biotch), et au passage, ajout d'un vrai multijoueur !

----------


## DarkNemo

Bon, j'ai essayé de faire un jeu pourri sur un concept qui, je n'en doute pas, sera bientôt repris par l'industrie toute entière.
Le jeu s'intitule "*Peter's Curiosity*", ça se joue à la *souris* et il y a des *fins multiples*.

Le lien de la V1 (ne cherchez pas le son, il n'y en a pas): http://bit.ly/Kwzu8l

----------


## Jess Kijewoku

Bien le bonjour et merci pour ce concours ! 

Kijewoku (un jeune regroupement de jeunes humains) vous présente : Le Bonhomme 1 - Et la légion de Farfadeath (jeu d'aventure).


LIEN DE LA PRÉSENTATION COMPLÈTE : http://kijewoku.jeuxvideoforum.com/t...e-farfadeath#1

LIEN DE DL SANS VOIR LA PRÉSENTATION : http://www.mediafire.com/?apo2bccnk3zjvxa

It's not a joke !

EDIT : Jusqu'ici on ne pouvais pas télécharger depuis le site en tant qu'invité, le problème est résolus.  :;): 

Bon jeu !

----------


## patrx

Mesdames, messieurs

Je vous présente en exclusivité SuperBakaRacer. 

C'est un vieux projet qui date un peu (2001) mais ce concours est une occasion magnifique de partager ce chef d’œuvre :D

http://dl.free.fr/pm4rf3SR2

C'est la seul version qui existe, les sources ont été perdu lors d'un crash disk.

Packager avec DosBox, tester sous Win/linux (et même que ça marchais  ::P: )

----------


## garywiss6

Bonjour je vous présente Get Apple ! Un jeu de plateforme/"puzzle" que j'ai crée il y a longtemps, mais que j'ai spécialemnt remastérisé pour ce concours.

Le jeu est disponible ici : LIEN DU JEU

Toutes les commandes sont expliqué in-game.  ::):

----------


## Enorm

Voici ma médiocre participation à ce grand concours  1 mega de joie et de bonheur    
(attention jeu pourri)
     http://www.toofiles.com/fr/oip/documents/exe/krakranoid.html

----------


## ethelle

> Il doit simplement tourner sur PC et être un stand-alone


Sous MS-DOS 6.22, c'est bon alors?

----------


## kpouer

S'ils arrivent pas à le lancer facilement ils diront juste que t'as perdu, donc fais comme tu veux.

----------


## patrx

Pour les vieux jeux dos, un packaging est facilement faisable avec dosbox, tu n'as qu'a t'inspirer de celui que j'ai fait pour superbakaracer, une simple modification des fichiers conf/bat/sh suffiras  ::):

----------


## Glory_hole

Ne sachant pas coder, je vous laisse admirez cette magnifique jacket FAITE MAIN !

----------


## volatileDove

Ma contribution : "Zombi mutant!!!"

C'est du The Games Factory, et c'est fait en moins d'une heure et demi (dont bien 20 minutes à essayer de finir une partie, parce qu'en plus d'être court, chiant, et horrible, c'est relativement difficile).

Ca a l'air de tourner sous WinXP et Seven. Y a pas de son c'est normal, pas le temps (faudra attendre le DLC payant pour ça).

zombi_mutant_screen.jpg

----------


## Louck

Voici notre projet: *Flipper Fishing*

http://hoyo.free.fr/FlipperFishing.zip

Il est fortement conseillé de mettre à jour l'application Java, pour pouvoir y jouer:
http://www.java.com/fr/


Auteurs: Kpouer et moi (Louck).
Codé en Java, basé sur mon moteur de jeu (perso  :B): ).

How to playz:
Dans le menu: Touches fléchés pour faire son choix et Entrée pour valider
Dans le jeu: Touches fléchés pour se déplacer et Espace pour user son "arme"  :Cigare: 


Bon jeu.

----------


## kpouer

Je tiens à dire que Louck a  fait presque tout le travail, j'ai surtout utilisé tout mon talent de dessinateur pour ce jeu.

Pour ceux qui l'ont lancé et ont eu des problèmes, vous pouvez le retélécharger, en fait je pense que le problème était qu'il était compilé pour Java 7, je l'ai recompilé pour Java 6, ça devrait mieux se passer.

----------


## Janer

*AvoiD Da TrololLOL*

Un jeu hardcore, en Hachedé! Des graphismes époustouflants! Une bande son réalisé par un des plus grand musicien de l'Histoire, des doublage plus vrai que vrai! Un gameplay haletant et profond! Une durée de vie exceptionelle! Et une guest star en surprise!





*Lien:* 
http://dl.free.fr/aaNeRO4DG

----------


## CaeDron

C'est assez facile de gagner le jeu : comme la surface d'accélération du perso se fait à partir de la vue caméra, on peut très bien regarder en haut, sauter sur les montages de bords pour ensuite prendre de l'accélération et les franchir, ainsi on tombe dans le niveau et on a vaincu le jeu car les bot ne peuvent pas nous toucher.

----------


## Janer

::(:  moi les mobs me rattrapaient à chaque fois dans ma chute,  c'était un bug volontaire... toute façon y'aura d'autre version corrigée et avec plus de niveaux...

----------


## olaf

Bon je découvre ce concours un peu tard mais je me lance quand même.
Ce sera codé sur XNA, grace aux seuls cours que m'a fourni LF-Sébum.
Je peux déjà vous dire que c'est de la plateforme. Et ce sera très Gore.
  : Teasing:

----------


## viros

Le concours fini quand pour que je rigole tranquille chez moi après le boulot ?  ^^

----------


## JVS

ça finit le 4 juillet d'après la news

Je suis en train de faire Rasenmäherkampfwagen Simulator 2012
Un genre trop peu représenté: le simulateur de tondeuse
Features :
gameplay ultra fluide
moddable facilement
jouable en solo
possibilité d'upgrade sur la tondeuse
aucune séquence scriptée pour une durée de vie maximale


edit : release
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1b7u.../rasenmaher_7z

----------


## zwzsg

Bon voilà. Il y aurait encore beaucoup à faire, c'est tout bancal, mais comme je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir le temps de continuer cette semaine, je vous présente mon entrée pour le concours CCPC "Make Something Horrible" :

Bay Watch Extreme Volley 2012 (Beta)

Pour y jouer, télécharger *BayWatchVolleyV03.zip*, le dézipper quelque part et lancer l'exe.

Graphismes immondes: Check!Animations foireuses: Check!Physique foireuse: Check! (le saut ...)Collisions foireuses: Check! (surtout quand le filet emprisonne une balle)Mode HotSeat foireux: Check! (une fois le coup tiré, appuyer sur S et laisser la place à l'adversaire)IA foireuse: Check!Gameplay foireux: Check!

Ca ressemble à ça:



Je remets le lien vers le jeu: *BayWatchVolleyV03.zip*

----------


## SeanRon

ma modeste contribution, entièrement en flash:

*SHMUP !*

some features:
- concept novateur et addictif
- véritable barre de chargement en flash
- graphismes époustouflants en 2 couleurs et autant de polygones.
- intelligence artificielle redoutable, largement inspirée de celles d'Electronic Arts
- une difficulté progressive sur trois nombreux niveaux de jeu
- des hitboxes de haute précision qui ne pardonnent pas l'erreur
- une superbe boutique pour upgrader son vaisseau entre chaque niveau
- une musique zen et entrainante

jouable en ligne ici

téléchargeable ici

edit: recompression et réintégration de la musique: le jeu est passé de 2,5mo à 564ko. ( www.freac.org c'est de la boulette pour convertir/compresser des mp3 )

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

C'est sympa SHMUP!, par contre, il n'y a que 3 niveaux ?

----------


## SeanRon

la flemme d'en faire plus: ya 3 variables et 1 movieclip a changer entre chaque niveau.

je verrai si j'ai le courage d'en rajouter d'ici le 4 juillet  ::zzz::

----------


## Izual

Tain c'est pas mal Sean !

J'aime bien le système d'upgrades qui est plutôt malus que bonus...

Et cette musique  :^_^:

----------


## BibiTony92

Bon,ben je propose mon jeu pourri, téléchargeable sur le site officiel de ma série de jeux : http://bibiandnaruto.jimdo.com
Il y a juste a le télécharger, et a le dézippé dans un dossier.

----------


## Kesta

Wouah, y a du niveau !

Ma participation : Ninjas & Dictators
C'est un jeu en XNA basé sur le Platformer Starter Kit largement modifié.

Il suffit de dézipper l'archive et de lancer setup.exe. L'installer fait le reste.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Il est génial ton schmup!

Botanicaca l'aventure intestine est finalisé à 60 %

Au programme : 

- Un grand jeu d'aventure dessiné en clip Art, basé sur des relevés médicaux!
- Entièrement bruité à la bouche
- Des énigmes mémorables qui vous plongerons dans des heures de réfléxions et de méditation (surtout de méditation).
- Une aventure lyrique et attachante, menez Pimientos (le piment), chipolatas (la saucisse) et Calendos (le camembert) vers le secret de nos entraille!!!
- Un bosse épique qui ravira les hardcores gamerz!

Bientôt sur PC!

----------


## SeanRon

> Ma participation : Ninjas & Dictators


ah ah ah excellent celui ci. j'adore.
excellente réalisation. Même trop pour un bundle aussi moisi.  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est clair, Ninjas et Dictators est beaucoup trop bien réalisé pour le concours!

----------


## Magicflottant

*Salle d'Attente Simulator 2012*
*La référence de la simulation de salle d'attente !* La simulation de salle d'attente la plus vendue de tous les temps !
Une immersion sans précédent grâce à *des graphismes incroyablement détaillés et photoréalistes*; une ambiance sonore parfaite grâce à un système de spatialisation du son en 3D, à une capture parfaite du son en milieu naturel et au grand compositeur *Roi of the Suisse*. Sans oublier un gameplay vous faisant réellement croire que vous êtes dans une salle d'attente : _une inactivité et l'attente d'un moment, d'une action qui n'arrivera jamais, comme chez l'ophtalmo !_
Ajout dans les futurs DLC de magazines (à acheter à l'unité), des montres (avec plusieurs modèles différents à acheter séparément) ou encore du cycle jour nuit !
Le lien.

----------


## pokix

L'équipe *Semi-Croustillant* est fière de vous présenter *Métro 2012 -Bataille pour la place du milieu-*

http://sourceforge.net/projects/metr...2.zip/download

Une simulation ultra-réaliste où vous incarnez un pauvre hère dans le métro parisien, en quête de tranquillité. Votre but est donc de faire fuir tous ceux qui oseraient s'aventurer dans votre wagon. Et pour cela, tous les moyens sont bons ! Urinez, provoquez, ou jouez de l'accordéon. Certaines attaques fonctionnent mieux sur certaines personnes que d'autres.

Jeu développé en C++ avec SFML

A vous de jouer !

----------


## Yadynn

La start-up Yadynn Jeux Laids S.A.R.L. a le plaisir de vous présenter sa première production terminée (Paf le chien, initié dans les années 2000 n’ayant malheureusement jamais vu le jour) : 
*KAWAII VS DESTROY, Un jeu super.*



Ce shoot’em up novateur vous fait prendre part à une *bataille épique* mettant en jeu la prolifération de personnages mignons – les Kawaiis –  et la destructions de personnages laids – les Destroys. Votre mission, si vous l’acceptez (rien ne vous y oblige, soyons honnêtes…), est de _sauver la beauté de ce monde_ en éradiquant les Destroys, tout en limitant la prolifération des Kawaiis (faut pas déconner, moins y’en a, mieux on se porte).

Avec ses graphismes entièrement réalisés sous Microsoft Paint® 5.1, utilisant à 95% la palette de base, ses bruitages et musiques inédits enregistrés avec le magnétophone Microsoft®, son gameplay à la fois *simple* (souris, clic gauche) et *sophistiqué* (phases de jeu avec appui jusqu’à 5 touches en simultané !), son *compagnon de jeu pénible* apparaissant de façon intempestive (le terme « intempestif ayant été brillamment traduit par un inconnu en ces termes : « qui fait chier »), KAWAII VS DESTROY, Un jeu super, vous promet une expérience unique, renforcée par sa durée de vie qui pourra vous emmener de 2 minutes à l'infini, et au delà ! (pour les plus sensibles au challenge du high score uniquement).

*A télécharger sans plus attendre ici !*

----------


## Tirius

> *Salle d'Attente Simulator 2012*
> *La référence de la simulation de salle d'attente !* La simulation de salle d'attente la plus vendue de tous les temps !
> Une immersion sans précédent grâce à *des graphismes incroyablement détaillés et photoréalistes*; une ambiance sonore parfaite grâce à un système de spatialisation du son en 3D, à une capture parfaite du son en milieu naturel et au grand compositeur *Roi of the Suisse*. Sans oublier un gameplay vous faisant réellement croire que vous êtes dans une salle d'attente : _une inactivité et l'attente d'un moment, d'une action qui n'arrivera jamais, comme chez l'ophtalmo !_
> Ajout dans les futurs DLC de magazines (à acheter à l'unité), des montres (avec plusieurs modèles différents à acheter séparément) ou encore du cycle jour nuit !
> Le lien.


Génial !

On pourrait s'associer !
La simulation de la salle d’attente précedant ma simulation de guerre pourrais vraiment immérger le joueur dans un autre monde (comme au temps de la virtual boy).

Il te faudrait juste des skin:
Salle_d'attente_recrutement
Attente_VTB
Attente_foyer.du.soldat
Atente_Maison.de.fleurs

Et de mon coté, j'ajoute des séquences ultra réaliste où tu signes le contrat pour devenir bidasse !


Together, we will make so much money dollars !

----------


## nefurious

Ma participation : http://www.filefactory.com/file/comp.../3jlel3wk6zst/
Et un lien vers mon site, pour savoir la procédure à suivre au cas où (c'est en bas) :
http://rpg-maker-dream.e-monsite.com...-termines.html
voilà, comme ça au moins je pourrai dire que j'aurai participé !  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'ai fini mon jeu botanicaca mais je ne sais pas comment l'héberger, c'est un jeu en HTML 5, je sais pas s'il est possible de le faire tourner en local, quelqu'un sait comment faire ou alors où je peux l'héberger?

----------


## bibiplay

N'étant pas programmeur, je veux bien participer pour la jaquette:

ddd.jpg
 
Version HD jaquette: http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/...9092612213.jpg

----------


## fabmin

L'idée d'un mauvais jeu qui s'assume en tant que tel est très séduisante. L’évènement, s'il est suivi peut aider à dévoiler de jeunes talents sachant prendre au sérieux un projet sans se prendre au sérieux. Aurait-on à faire à une sorte de *LUDUM BARRE*?

En voyant le "*Salle d'Attente Simulator*" de *Tirius*, je me rappel d'un concept de jeu que nous avions créé sur *Indie-Game.fr* pour le 1er avril : *Landscape*

Lien de l'Article > http://indie-game.fr/landscape
Vous pourrez y acquérir le jeu en le téléchargeant sur la plateforme *Stea*... heu, *Bean*.

----------


## nefurious

Désolé pour le téléchargement qui marche pas  ::):  en voici un qui fonctionne (normalement !) :
http://www.filefactory.com/file/comp...p/a5ho1i473qv/
voilà !

----------


## Magicflottant

> En voyant le "*Salle d'Attente Simulator*" de *Tirius*, je me rappel d'un concept de jeu que nous avions créé sur *Indie-Game.fr* pour le 1er avril : *Landscape*
> .


C'est pas de Tirius, c'est de moi  ::'(: 
Loolz, sympa ton truc aussi, je ne connaissais pas.

----------


## fabmin

Pardon *Magicflottant*, je m'était juste contenter de regarder le nom au dessus de l'avatar. En tout les cas j'adore le concept de ton jeu: être assis pour jouer à un jeu dans lequel on est assis et on attend. Plus ou moins.

----------


## Tirius

Ouf tout rentre de l'ordre  ::): .


Ce qui est vraiment sympa avec ce concours, c'est qu'en plus des gameplays/graph/level design en mousse, on a des concept géniaux !

On rivalise tous avec le meilleurs dans le mauvais quoi !

----------


## JVS

Sortie de _Rasenmäherkampfwagen Simulator 2012_

http://www.filefactory.com/file/33ax.../rasenmaher_7z

boite :http://uppix.net/2/7/a/4b9515d09b41c...73b6c14d73.jpg

Le simulateur de tonte de zombie le plus réaliste !
Gagnez de l'argent en tondant le terrain et en le recouvrant de sang, pour améliorer votre tondeuse. Mais n'essayez pas de tondre les zombies vivants, un simple contact provoque la mort de votre jardinier allemand, et aucun point de respawn ne viendra insulter les joueurs hardcore.

La jouabilité est _infinie_ et les zombies apparaissent de plus en plus nombreux après chaque passage au shop.
Les graphismes en HD sont aussi précis que l'écran le permet, chaque élément du décor est créé pixel par pixel.


Readme.txt:
fleches pour bouger
espace pour tirer
x pour le magasin
echap pour quitter
toucher un zombie fait mourir
toucher un cadavre fait du sang
le cash n'est pas conservé à la sortie du magasin

----------


## GroinCanard

YAK ASSAULT 6
---------------
Suite du jeux le plus surprenant de l'année : Yak Assault 1, gagnant de nombreux « concours ». Les séquelles, Yak Assault 2, 3, 4 et 5 ont enflammé la critique lors du festival P’ti Bétain. Voici l’ultime œuvre, attendue par les fans, qui viendra clore le cycle épique : Yak Assault 6.

Découvrez dès maintenant les qualités de cette expérience révolutionnaire qui va changer votre manière de voir :

- un monde ouvert en 4D
- graphismes photoréalistes époumonants
- son environnemental 3D dernier cri
- de l’action néphrétique
- des tetrachiées de possibilités d’actions hallucinantes
- résolvez des puzzles physiques plus puissants qu’un hérisson mutant
- l’ennemi réagi intelligemment à vos actions
- 2 armes ultra-puissante de la mort
- plus de 1 ennemi différent
- pas moins de 1 ennemi différent
- un scénario haletant
- plusieurs fins disponibles

Rejoignez la lutte sur Faceyak. Demain à cette adresse !

On est demain, c'est là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...=1#post5624561

screen_02_07_2012.jpgscreen_02_07_2012c.jpg

----------


## SeanRon

ya pas à dire. les gamers sont rodés au discours marketing pourri/foutage-de-gueule pour vendre de la daube.
Ce topic, on a l'impression de parcourir le catalogue des jaquettes d'Activision, c'est beau.  ::'(:

----------


## Truc

Vous trouvez les hack'n'slash trop complexes ? Voici ClickClickClick qui vous permet de (re)découvrir le genre dans un style épuré, bien que s'inspirant légèrement du dernier hit de la catégorie. Quelques dizaines de milliers de clics vous feront traverser de nombreuses épreuves et moult aventures palpitantes afin d'atteindre le niveau 60 et enfin espérer looter quelque légendaire. Si votre addiction vous amène à jouer au boulot, un mode discret vous permet de préserver votre tranquillité (et surtout celle de vos voisins).

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire un Hôtel des Ventes, mais l'essentiel est là : xp, loot, achievements (gg à celui qui les obtient tous). Merci à Camikaze pour les images et à Reve pour ses retours.

Le jeu fonctionne sur n'importe quel navigateur (bon en fait, testé sur Firefox, il y a quelques bugs graphiques avec Chromium et ça semble foirer totalement avec Opera). J'essayerai de faire un pack pour qu'il puisse être téléchargé et être totalement offline. La résolution est censée être adaptée à celle d'un Iphone, mais comme je n'en ai pas sous la main, je n'ai aucune idée du résultat.

*TL;DR:* hack'n'slash idle rpg inspiré de Diablo III jouable avec un navigateur web : www.chocoku.fr

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Mon DIEU j'ai crée un monstre! voici Botanicaca : L'aventure intestine, un grand jeu d'aventure pour toute la famille (pas de caca dedans, malgré le titre). Saurez vous libérer votre transit intestinal de sa constipation démoniaque? Un boss épique vous attend dans cet épisode épique!



https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3634266/bot...otanicaca.html

- Un grand jeu d'aventure dessiné en clip Art, basé sur des relevés médicaux!
- Entièrement bruité à la bouche
- Des énigmes mémorables qui vous plongerons dans des heures de réfléxions et de méditation (surtout de méditation).
- Une aventure lyrique et attachante, menez Pimientos (le piment), chipolatas (la saucisse) et Calendos (le camembert) vers le secret de nos entrailles!!!
- Un bosse épique qui ravira les hardcores gamerz!

----------


## Detox

Demain 23h59 ou après-demain 23h59 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## fabmin

"Quizzman a dit:
On a le droit de faire financer son projet sur kickstarter ?"

oh! oh! oh!

----------


## Arkounay

Messieur  :Cigare: 

Voilà CPC-MSH Quest !

Lien pour le télécharger http://team-lol.com/CPCMSHQuest/CPC-MSH-Quest-1.0.zip

Il faut Windows et Java 1.6+, ensuite suffit de double cliquer sur le .exe

ZQSD ou flêches pour se déplacer, clic pour attaquer.

Venez prendre part à une aventure épique dans ce zelda 2 metroidvania like pour tuer le vilain personnage qui vous a volé votre chapeau et capturé vos vaches  :B): 

Si vous arrivez à terminer le jeu pour les plus hardcore gamers d'entre vous, vous aurez le privilège d'envoyer votre score sur un classement en ligne, e-sport oblige  :B):

----------


## drey

ClickClickClick : très très bon ça, dans le style retro.

----------


## Valryon

La participation de la Great Paper Team au concours  ::): 



Scannez-les tous ! 

Monique Passion Hôtesse de caisse est une simulation unique qui vous place la douchette à la main devant des situations variées où la vitesse et la dextérité sont primordiales pour satisfaire le client et votre patron ! 

Mais la récompense sera grande quand 18h sonnera ! 

Saurez-vous relever le défi ?

TELECHARGE-MOI


Une boîte superbe :





Quelques images ingame haute définition (ce ne sont pas des photos) :




On remercie Google Traduction (version 2001) pour nous avoir aider à écrire les textes in-game.

Et on a même mis le jeu en open-source !
https://github.com/Valryon/super-caissiere
(Le jeu utilise le moteur (XNA) d'une de nos précédente création, un plateformer 2D).

J'ai testé quelques créations et... waow, ça envoie du lourd ! Bravo :D

----------


## Snoop ScratchyS

Un .exe aurai été plus simple...

Sinon c'est ce soir la fin ou demain ?

----------


## Valryon

> Un .exe aurai été plus simple...
> 
> Sinon c'est ce soir la fin ou demain ?


Il y aura un exécutable demain soir, date de la deadline  :;): 
Les sources c'est pour la postérité. Comme indiqué en première phrase, le message dessus n'est qu'un teaser  ::):

----------


## fabmin

Une vidéo de quelque uns des jeux participants au concours est disponible sur la chaîne YouTube d'Indie-Game.fr. Celle-ci habille la news concernant l'évènement. Vous pouvez la consulter sur le site Français des jeux indépendants > http://indie-game.fr/canardpc-coms-horribilis-bundle.
Lien de la vidéo > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iSr4n0d1TI
Lien de la chaîne > http://www.youtube.com/user/indiegamefr/videos

Il faut absolument que j'essaye *"Monique Passion - Hôtesse de Caisse*" et faire bientôt un article sur Indie-Game.fr. Un portage *Wii* et une compatibilité *Kinect* serait magnifique.

----------


## Mephisto

Bon, je suis complètement charrette vu que j'avais oublié la date de fin du concours. J'ai repris mon projet ce matin et je cravache pour demain. Le jeu a pas encore de nom mais j'annonce du lourd à venir. Peut être des screenshots dans la soirée. Et oui, je tease.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

ClickClikClik c'est du vrai rogue like!

---------- Post added at 18h46 ---------- Previous post was at 18h32 ----------

Voici la soluce de Botanicaca :
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3634266/botanicaca/Soluce.pdf

----------


## GroinCanard

Dans quelques minutes, le jeu le plus attendu de tous les temps, celui qui va balayer toutes vos idées préconçues, qui va annihiler la concurrence de sa génialitude balénaire !

YAK ASSAULT 6 est gold !

Pré-commandez-le maintenant et recevez le DLC Armored Unicorn !

DLC_armored_unicorn.jpg

----------


## BourrinDesBois

On précommande où?

----------


## GroinCanard

Le Monde ne pouvait plus attendre.

*YAK ASSAULT 6*
--------------------

Suite du jeux le plus surprenant de l'année : Yak Assault 1, gagnant de nombreux « concours ». Les séquelles, Yak Assault 2, 3, 4 et 5 ont enflammé la critique lors du festival P’ti Bétain. Voici l’ultime œuvre, attendue par les fans, qui viendra clore le cycle épique : Yak Assault 6.

Découvrez dès maintenant les qualités de cette expérience révolutionnaire qui va changer votre manière de voir :

- un monde ouvert en 4D
- graphismes photoréalistes époumonants
- son environnemental 3D dernier cri
- de l’action néphrétique
- des tetrachiées de possibilités d’actions hallucinantes
- résolvez des puzzles physiques plus puissants qu’un hérisson mutant
- l’ennemi réagi intelligemment à vos actions
- 2 armes ultra-puissante de la mort
- plus de 1 ennemi différent
- pas moins de 1 ennemi différent
- un scénario haletant
- plusieurs fins disponibles



*Où :*
----
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12550415/Yak_Assault_6.zip

*Pourquoi :*
---------
Année 2084.
Les yaks, longtemps méprisés par la folie des hommes ont décidés de se venger des atrocités commises contre leur peuple pendant des siècles. Usant des techniques les plus abjectes de leurs oppresseurs, comme le clonage, la lévitation, les boissons à base de caféine et la théorie ZF, ils franchirent le Rubicon pour envahir dans une guerre éclair foudroyante et tonnerifique les restes des territoires d'une humanité rongée par ses conflits internes abscons.

Un seul homme, "Yak Youri", émule méconnu et ivre de Buffalo Bill, saura se dresser contre la horde agressive et beuglante des envahisseurs au flot inextinguible.

L'aiderez vous dans sa dure lutte ?

*Comment :*
----------
1. Dezipper
2. Lancer YakAssault6.exe
3. Message d'erreur parlant d'un obscure *OpenAL32.dll*
4. Lancer oalinst.exe (installation très légère de OpenAL - "le OpenGL du son"), au même endroit que l'exe.
5. Lancer YakAssault6.exe
6. Enjoy !

*Qui :*
-----
Yaktivizion : GroinCanard & drey 

*F.A.Q :*
--------
_Comment on joue ?_ Il y a un tutorial exceptionnel tout au long du jeu. Sinon, lisez README.txt (flèches ou QZSD et clics souris).
_C'est trop dur ?_ C'est finissable (5 missions), il suffit d'être monomaniaque et d'avoir quelques minutes devant soit.
_C'est toujours trop dur ?_ Lisez le README jusqu'au bout.
_Il est où mon DLC de précommande ?_ Là: http://gcpage.free.fr/transfert/dlc_unicorn_armor (Enregistrer sous et à copier à la racine du jeu). Toute personne n'ayant pas pré-commandé le jeu qui utilisera ce DLC sera énuclée sur la place publique.
_Ma copine m'a quitté pendant que je jouais à Yak Assault 6._Il fallait mettre un casque. Le cri sibyllin du yak n'est pas pour tous.

YAK.

---------- Post added at 22h36 ---------- Previous post was at 22h27 ----------




> On précommande où?


En haut de la sainte montagne Ilé Libr'yak trois pâquerettes tu cueilleras. 
Et sur une fraîche tête de yack tu peindras ton nom avec le jus des fleurs.
Quand les papillons viendront butiner dans le creux de ta main, il sera temps.
Temps de regarder à tes pieds fleurir le saint DLC tant espéré.

Tu l'as bien gagné cette précommande jeune arbrisseau belliqueux. 
La question a fait naitre la réponse. Tu en es récompensé.

----------


## SeanRon

ste jeu de drogués  ::O:

----------


## drey

> ste jeu de drogués


Quoi !? GroinCanard, y avait de la drogue !? Rappelle moi pourquoi j'en ai pas eu ?  ::huh::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Le Monde ne pouvait plus attendre.
> 
> *YAK ASSAULT 6*
> --------------------
> 
> *Où :*
> ----
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12550415/Yak_Assault_6.zip
> 
> ...


Respect c'est parfait!

----------


## olaf

*KEVINA ADVENTURE MODERNE WARFERE*

A récupérer ici.

**** PITCH *****
En ce temps de trouble une jeune femme tente désespérément de remettre de l'ordre sur cette planète, en n'utilisant que de simples fruits que dame nature a mis sur sa route.

*** ARGUMENTS FALLACIEUX***
- des armes originales
- un scrolling inertique
- des ennemis atroces et variés
- un bac à sable sans sable ni bac
- une durée de vie infinie grâce aux respawns non-aléatoire des objets et ennemis
- des sauts à la stamina fluctuante
- du challenge
- de la passion

**** COMMENT JOUER?****
les flèches pour se déplacer
CTRL pour faire défiler les objets ramassés
SPACE pour les utiliser


Je tiens à remercier L-F Sébum et ses cours de Développez-couché, sans qui ce jeu ne serait pas.
N'hésitez pas à me dire si le jeu ne se lance pas.


------------- Edit -----------

Heu... pour quitter le jeu ALT + F4 (évidemment).

----------


## Lightfox

L'équipe de _I Have No Idea What The F*** I'm Doing_ est fière de vous présenter un jeu qui fera date dans l'histoire du beat 'em all :

*Steven vs The World L33T Edition Expendable Remix 2*


Jaquette temporairement définitive
*Ze pitch*Steven Seagal n'est pas à l'affiche d'Expendables 2, alors Steven Seagal n'est pas content, et il va le faire savoir.  :Cigare: 

*Le contenu*Ce jeu contient un casting cinq étoiles, de la sprite qui tâche sur l'écran, des animations en deux images par seconde, des musiques de ouf', des bruitages à la bouche et des GIFs Star Trek. Et en plus, c'est jouable dans ton navigateur (petit conseil, mieux vaut privilégier Chrome et Firefox quelque soit l'OS).

*Les contrôles*C'est pas bien compliqué, on utilise les flèches directionnelles pour déplacer Steven et la barre espace pour filer des mandales.

*Le lien*https://dl.dropbox.com/u/45389687/SvtWLEER2/index.html
Le jeu utilise l'HTML5 et Java. N'hésitez pas à mettre à jour Java et votre navigateur.


Un grand merci à Monsieur Sébum qui nous a donné l'occasion de bien nous marrer en développant ce... truc. On espère que vous prendrez autant de plaisir à y jouer que nous en avons eu à le créer.  ::lol::

----------


## fabmin

[QUOTE=olaf;5624854]*KEVINA ADVENTURE MODERNE WARFERE*

*MODERNE WARFÉERIE* eu été plus sonnant pour le côté "féminin-cliché" du titre. Le concept du _scrolling inertique_ m'attire bien en tous les cas.

---------- Post added at 08h53 ---------- Previous post was at 08h48 ----------




> Sinon c'est ce soir la fin ou demain ?


Le 4/7/2012 minuit. Donc ce soir minuit. résultats le 21 juillet je crois.

----------


## olaf

Tiens oui ça sonne mieux, la prochaine fois, je créerai une cellule marketing :;):

----------


## Mephisto

> L'équipe de _I Have No Idea What The F*** I'm Doing_ est fière de vous présenter un jeu qui fera date dans l'histoire du beat 'em all :
> 
> *Steven vs The World L33T Edition Expendable Remix 2*
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/45389687/Sv...SvtW_Cover.jpg
> Jaquette temporaire
> *The pitch*Steven Seagal n'est pas à l'affiche d'Expendables 2, alors Steven Seagal n'est pas content, et il va le faire savoir. 
> 
> *Le contenu*Ce jeu contient un casting cinq étoiles, de la sprite qui tâche sur l'écran, des animations en deux images par seconde, des musiques de ouf', des bruitages à la bouche et des GIFs Star Trek. Et en plus, c'est jouable dans ton navigateur (petit conseil, mieux vaut privilégier Chrome et Firefox quelque soit l'OS).
> ...


Putain, on a un vainqueur les gars là. C'est du lourd. Dommage que la hitbox soit pas évidente à cerner, mais sinon, c'est de toute beauté, si j'avais pas le mien à finir, j'y passerais la matinée.

----------


## GroinCanard

> Putain, on a un vainqueur les gars là. C'est du lourd. Dommage que la hitbox soit pas évidente à cerner, mais sinon, c'est de toute beauté, si j'avais pas le mien à finir, j'y passerais la matinée.


J'aime beaucoup l'intro. Par contre je reste bloqué à l'écran de sélection du pays : j'ai un Steven Seagal vibrant, hésitant entre deux positions ? Vous avez pas un bug, non volontaire, là ? Genre la suite se déclenche quand il arrive à une position qu'il n'atteindra jamais. Si c'est volontaire : bravo, vous êtes arrivés à recréer la complexité des bugs de ARMA 2 !

----------


## Lightfox

> Putain, on a un vainqueur les gars là. C'est du lourd. Dommage que la hitbox soit pas évidente à cerner, mais sinon, c'est de toute beauté, si j'avais pas le mien à finir, j'y passerais la matinée.





> J'aime beaucoup l'intro.


Merci !  ::): 




> Par contre je reste bloqué à l'écran de sélection du pays : j'ai un Steven Seagal vibrant, hésitant entre deux positions ? Vous avez pas un bug, non volontaire, là ? Genre la suite se déclenche quand il arrive à une position qu'il n'atteindra jamais. Si c'est volontaire : bravo, vous êtes arrivés à recréer la complexité des bugs de ARMA 2 !


Alors ça c'est très étrange.  ::huh::  On a jamais rencontré ce bug, et effectivement, les niveaux se lancent une fois que Steven se positionne sur un pays. Ça le fait avec n'importe quel navigateur ?

Sinon, un petit truc qui peut aider, en utilisant les touches 1 à 6 du clavier numérique sur la carte du monde, on peut choisir directement son niveau. Peut-être que ça débloquera la situation. Par contre, ça peut aussi foutre un beau bordel si vous revenez à un niveau déjà fini.  ::P:

----------


## Arkounay

C'est vrai que l'intro est vraiment énorme, sans déconner.  ::o: 


J'ai le bug de position aussi sauf que le niveau fini quand même pas se lancer au bout d'un moment (il se déplace vers le niveau dans la carte du monde et va de gauche à droite une fois qu'il est positionné sur le niveau jusqu'à ce que ça se lance au bout d'un moment)

Pas de retour sur CPC MSH Quest ?  ::'(:

----------


## Lightfox

> C'est vrai que l'intro est vraiment énorme, sans déconner.


Faut dire aussi qu'on a grillé tout le budget dans cette intro.  :B): 





> J'ai le bug de position aussi sauf que le niveau fini quand même pas se lancer au bout d'un moment (il se déplace vers le niveau dans la carte du monde et va de gauche à droite une fois qu'il est positionné sur le niveau jusqu'à ce que ça se lance au bout d'un moment)


Aaaaah mais ça c'est pas un bug involontaire !  ::lol::  Le vrai bug, c'est si aucun niveau ne se lance.




> Pas de retour sur CPC MSH Quest ?


J'ai eu le temps de tester un peu, mais j'ai pas encore réussi à le finir. J'ai réussi à récupérer la canette de soda après m'être fait latter une bonne dizaine de fois par les vaches. C'est un jeu exigeant, pour les vrais PGMs. Ça me rappelle ces jeux 8-bits sans sauvegarde avec une difficulté bien craquée.  :^_^: 

J'aime beaucoup ce parfum de Zelda, les sublimes graphismes et surtout ce doublage de feu pas du tout répétitif.  ::lol::

----------


## Valryon

Monique Passion Hôtesse de Caisse est disponible  :^_^: 
Post de présentation mis à jour, pour y intégrer le lien de téléchargement.

----------


## Mephisto

> Monique Passion Hôtesse de Caisse est disponible 
> Post de présentation mis à jour, pour y intégrer le lien de téléchargement.


Putain c'est juste génial. Je reviendrais développer j'ai le mien à finir mais, juste du génie.

----------


## le_poulet

Après l’immense succès que fut Diablo III dans le monde entier, Yeyo Studios est fier de vous présenter DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™.

->>FREE DOWNLOAD NOW!<<- (fichier télécharger).

Tandis que le monde est de nouveau plongé dans l’obscurité, seule une fière et sensuelle druidesse peut défaire les hordes de démons qui mettent l’humanité en péril. Vous parcourerez des lieux bien connus comme Triste Rame, le célèbre village de pêcheurs émos, mais aussi de nouveaux territoires tels que le redoutable Fort des Trois Suisses.

Dans DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™, nous avons decidé de supprimer les différentes classes. Ainsi nous avons privilégié l’action frénétique plutôt que la froide optimisation. Jamais vous ne verrez le rythme du jeu ralentir. Rassurez-vous, DIBLO III™ n’a jamais été autant DIBLO III™ !

Les joueurs ayant précommandé DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™ recevront, outre la possibilité d’acquérir la bande originale ainsi que le premier DLC avant même la sortie du jeu, une figurine en teck de Félipé, le familier du joueur qui prodigue des conseils utiles tout au long de votre expérience de jeu.
-          Une nouvelle bande-son

-          Un nouveau familier

-          Un nouveau prince-démon

-          De nouvelles énigmes à résoudre !

------

FAQ :

« Pourquoi ne puis-je pas utiliser l’équipement acheté dans l’hôtel des ventes de Diablo III ni importer mon personnage du jeu original ? »
-          Tout simplement pour des raisons d’équilibre. Mais n’ayez crainte, vous pourrez cependant racheter de nouvelles pièces d’équipement dans l’hôtel des ventes de DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™ que nous mettrons bientôt à disposition de tous.

« Pourquoi ne puis-je pas accéder à l’acte II après avoir finir l’acte I ? »
-          Afin de donner davantage de contrôle au joueur sur son expérience de jeu personnelle, nous avons décidé de découper le contenu de DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™. Si, lorsque vous penserez avoir épuisé le contenu du jeu (bien que cela ne risque pas d’arriver de sitôt !) vous estimez en avoir eu assez, rien ne vous oblige à acheter l’accès au Fort des Trois Suisses. De plus, il est recommandé d’atteindre le niveau 2 avant de passer à ce nouvel acte, ce qui implique de farmer Triste Rame afin d’atteindre les 50.000 points d’expérience requis.

------

From the studios that brought you Diablo III comes DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™, the new installment in the epic ARPG franchise.

We decided to streamline your gaming experience by getting rid of the various classes, as many players were disappointed to see that some other characters could do stuff they could not do due to being of a different profession. The brand new character who stars DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™ is the druidess, a proud warrior from the wilderness. We believe having only one type of playable character will enhance the immersion as you delve deeper into the druidess’s incredibly thick background story.

------

Patch notes for v1.000.01
-          Adjusted hitboxes to better reflect the actual model of the entities

-          Added health regeneration for the druidess

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

J'arrive pas à télécharger le jeu  ::(:

----------


## olaf

Dites... un petit retour sur mon jeu ce serait super sympa, juste pour savoir s'il fonctionne chez vous Merci  :;):

----------


## Kesta

> ah ah ah excellent celui ci. j'adore.
> excellente réalisation. Même trop pour un bundle aussi moisi.





> C'est clair, Ninjas et Dictators est beaucoup trop bien réalisé pour le concours!


Merci,
Vu la "qualité" des autres réalisations, je suis effectivement hors concours... Pas grave, je me suis bien amusé à faire ce truc !
Sinon j'ai rajouté les "credits" dans le zip, avec les références des artistes qui ont composé la bande son.

----------


## Valryon

> Dites... un petit retour sur mon jeu ce serait super sympa, juste pour savoir s'il fonctionne chez vous Merci



Je viens de tester et ça marche  ::): 
(Je précise que j'ai l'environnement de dev XNA installé donc ça aide, mais ton installeur à l'air bon)

Bien joué, c'est bien horrible :D

----------


## olaf

> Je viens de tester et ça marche 
> (Je précise que j'ai l'environnement de dev XNA installé donc ça aide, mais ton installeur à l'air bon)
> 
> Bien joué, c'est bien horrible :D


Merci  ::):  
Ca soulage de savoir que l'on a pas fait son devoir conjugal pendant 15 jours pour rien.
Je teste les vôtres dés que je rentre du boulôt.
Bon courage à tous et que le meilleur gagne  :^_^:

----------


## Kesta

> Dites... un petit retour sur mon jeu ce serait super sympa, juste pour savoir s'il fonctionne chez vous Merci


Marche pas sur le poste du boulot (pas de carte 3D potable). J'ai eu le même problème avec mon jeu, j'ai du mettre le projet en mode "Reach" au lieu de "HiDef".

----------


## Arkounay

> Dites... un petit retour sur mon jeu ce serait super sympa, juste pour savoir s'il fonctionne chez vous Merci


Chez moi ça marche et j'avais pas XNA installé  :;): 

Sympa le jeu mais je sais pas où aller une fois tout à droite du niveau, je sais pas si y'a une suite ou pas. D'ailleurs à un moment tout en bas à droite du niveau on se retrouve bloqué, mais en sautant j'ai réussi à passer à travers le plafond, je sais pas si c'est normal.

Sinon les graphismes et bruitages sont top  :;): 


Merci pour le retour Lightfox

----------


## le_poulet

J'avais un lien un peu bizarre qui passait par facebook, maintenant c'est directement chez gdocs. Il faut faire fichier puis télécharger.

----------


## olaf

> Chez moi ça marche et j'avais pas XNA installé 
> 
> Sympa le jeu mais je sais pas où aller une fois tout à droite du niveau, je sais pas si y'a une suite ou pas. D'ailleurs à un moment tout en bas à droite du niveau on se retrouve bloqué, mais en sautant j'ai réussi à passer à travers le plafond, je sais pas si c'est normal.
> 
> Sinon les graphismes et bruitages sont top


Ouais le monde est petit, j'ai pas eu beaucoup plus de temps pour faire un niveau plus grand. 
pour les bugs, c'est une des feature de l'horrible bundle? non? 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou alors mon moteur physique n'est pas au point mais je débute, hein... ::P:

----------


## Mephisto

Je suis méchamment charrette, il me reste encore les sons à implémenter, entres autres chose. Et mes menus seront succints.

----------


## Lightfox

> Dites... un petit retour sur mon jeu ce serait super sympa, juste pour savoir s'il fonctionne chez vous Merci


Il fonctionne très bien chez moi. Je me suis fait démonter par les chattons, le saut est affreux et c'est vraiment très moche. Félicitations !  ::lol:: 




> Monique Passion Hôtesse de Caisse est disponible 
> Post de présentation mis à jour, pour y intégrer le lien de téléchargement.


Je me suis fait virer en moins de deux minutes. Je suis trop lent pour entrer les code-barres manuellement et c'était pas du goût du patron. J'ai hâte de voir l'adaptation console, avec l'utilisation de la Wiimote, du Move ou de Kinect pour s'y croire à fond !  ::lol:: 


Sinon, _Steven vs The World_ a eu droit à une petite mise à jour qui devrait (normalement) régler le problème avec la carte du monde en utilisant Firefox. Y a juste à lancer le jeu et ça se télécharge automatiquement.

----------


## Arkounay

Je poste la solution de CPC MSH Quest pour ceux qui savent pas où aller, c'est vrai que c'est hardcore  :;):  



Spoiler Alert! 


Début -> maison -> prendre épée -> grotte en haut à droite -> tuer vaches avec épée (2 coups pour les tuer) -> prendre caco calo (double saut) 

Ensuite -> pont au sud de la maison -> double saut pour passer -> grotte de l'est -> caco calo #3 (triple saut) -> pont -> retour à la maison -> caco calo (quadruple saut) 

Après -> retour au sud -> passer le pont -> grotte du sud -> sauter au dessus de mur de pic -> prendre le radeau 

Ensuite vous pouvez directement aller affronter le boss final, mais vous allez vous faire pulvériser. 

Il vaut mieux -> aller dans la grotte de l'ouest (toujours dans l'ile du sud) -> récupérer le lance carotte (et là quand vous cliquez ça tire où vous cliquez, mais ça prend en compte le déplacement du perso donc c'est pas évident) -> tuer la vache rouge géante qui apparaît une fois qu'on prend le lance carottes (6 coups) -> sortir

Ensuite vous pouvez aller récupérer la carotte sacrée (grotte au nord est de la maison) : c'est plus précis (pas affecté par le mouvement), le temps de recharge est plus rapide et ça fait 2 fois plus mal 

enfin, direction chateau au sud est, puis aller en haut à droite, et vaincre le boss final (le reconnaîtrez-vous  ::huh::  ?) (pensez au quadruple saut pour éviter ses projectiles. Plus il est proche de la mort, et plus il lancera de projectiles) -> ensuite, récupérez votre chapeau, et c'est fini  :B):  enjoy le générique de fin   

tout au long de votre aventure, vous aurez des coeurs rouge qui augmentent la vie maximale et soignent, des coeurs jaunes qui donnent une vie, des bottes qui augmentent la vitesse de déplacement (sur la carte du monde et dans les niveau) ainsi qu'une montre.. pour voir l'heure  



Hé ouais, ce fut une aventure incroyablement longue et riche en rebondissement n'est-ce pas  :B):

----------


## GroinCanard

> Sinon, _Steven vs The World_ a eu droit à une petite mise à jour qui devrait (normalement) régler le problème avec la carte du monde en utilisant Firefox. Y a juste à lancer le jeu et ça se télécharge automatiquement.


C'est bon ça marche nickel maintenant. Du grand art !  ::):

----------


## Snoop ScratchyS

Yo les Pimp !


Apres voir recupéré le jeu d'un pote a moitié abandonné, l'avoir repris, l'avoir oublié et mit de coté maintes fois.

Le concours ma motivé pour le rendre présentable... (en version alpha 00000aaa000aa.d)

la :

http://www.puteland.net

----------


## olaf

> Je poste la solution de CPC MSH Quest pour ceux qui savent pas où aller, c'est vrai que c'est hardcore  
> 
> Soluce...
> 
> Hé ouais, ce fut une aventure incroyablement longue et riche en rebondissement n'est-ce pas


Ouha! Bha j'arrive même pas à tuer la vache  ::P:

----------


## Detox

Bienvenue dans Sebum Hero, jeune coquin. 





Ici seul le style compte, et personne n'est timide, alors détends-toi, et passe un bon moment.

Le but est simple, des figures de style vont s'afficher à l'écran, il faut les taper au clavier et appuyer sur Entrée.
Si le mot est juste, tu marques 10 points, si tu fais une faute ( attention, pas de Ret. Arrière possible ), tu en perds 30. 
Tu commences avec 30 points ( oui, si tu fais une faute au premier mot, tu perds ) et tu dois atteindre l'extase stylistique des 200 points. 

Si tu perds ou si tu atteints 200, appuie sur ESC. pour revenir au menu principal. 

Amuse-toi bien jeune rédacteur en herbe, et prouve que tu as des Balls Of Style. 


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56818162/Seb...ero/index.html
Readme : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56818162/Seb.../Lisez-moi.txt

Un grand merci à psycho_fox pour le débug, lincruste pour la plume et la main et Karhmit pour le logo. 
C'est pas vraiment un bug, mais des fois le même mot respawn de suite.

J'espère que le principal concerné et la rédac sauront appréhender le sarcasme de ceci de la juste manière.

----------


## olaf

Bravo! Je m'endormirai moins bête. Je connaissais tellement pas ces figures de style que j'ai d'abord cru qu'il fallait remettre les lettres dans l'ordre pour en reconstituer une  :^_^: 
Heureusement qu'il n'a pas de compteur de temps, on peut chercher leur définition tout en jouant.

----------


## Mephisto

DERNIERE MINUTE ::o: 

C'est pas exactement comme je le voulais, loin de là, mais au moins il existe. Bon, par contre il a pas de nom, j'upperais une version avec un patronyme une fois que la pression sera retombée.  ::o: 

Edit : Petite maj afin de corriger un bug d'affichage des fontes et, surtout, afin de baptiser le jeu ! 

Messieurs, dames, permettez moi de vous présenter Aeroscato : Green Sky with Chunks 



Aeroscato est un shoot em up en vue horizontale dont le but est simplement d'atteindre la fin des différents niveaux. Seulement, le jeu ayant été développé en deux jours, il n'y a pour le moment qu'un seul niveau.

Le joueur incarne un combattant de la liberté à bord de son petit avion dont la mission est de liberer une nation du joug de tyranniques hygiénistes. 
Afin de mener à bien son combat, il dispose d'un arsenal bien peu conventionnel : 

Pour éradiquer les menaces venues du ciel, il peut compter sur le canon 88mm SCHEISSKANONEN embarqué, un engin de mort capable de tirer des étrons à une cadence infernale.


_Le 88mm SCHEISSKANONEN en action._ 

Sa deuxième arme est bien plus dévastatrice encore. Plus qu'une arme, le joueur dispose d'une aptitude pour annihiler les défenses au sol et les habitations, un don inné lui permettant de deverser des torrents discontinus de biles et autres reflux gastriques. Fort heureusement, afin de lui permettre de reprendre des forces, ses compagnons ont parachutés sur son parcours des objets donnant la nausée. 


_"Mange le donut pour remonter ta jauge de gerbe !"_

Pour conclure le jeu comporte pour le moment un seul niveau, avec deux types d'ennemis, quelques powers up et un seul environnement. Le but consiste à survivre, atteindre la fin du niveau et scorer aux maximum. A court terme, j'envisage quelques mises à jour pour le jeu, et d'avantage si il est sélectionné pour le Horrible Bundle. 

Le nouveau lien de téléchargement : Aeroscato-v1.10.zip
Edit2: On passe à la v1.02 après correction du "Bug Morano" et un petit nerf des avions ennemis.
Edit3: Grace au délai supplémentaire, encore un petit bug corrigé pour la v1.10 et, surtout, une feature cachée. 

Et bonne chance à tous !  ::P:

----------


## chopsuey

voila mon jeu je l'ai terminer ya 20 min mais je n'était pas inscrit et je cherchais ou envoyer le jeu  :
http://www.host-a.net/u/shopsueys/squelette.exe

---------- Post added at 00h20 ---------- Previous post was at 00h12 ----------

bouze j'ai pas envoyé la bonne version du jeux

---------- Post added at 00h35 ---------- Previous post was at 00h20 ----------

dsl pour le retard, j'espère que mon jeu vas quand même être pris en compte, je n'ai su que depuis aujourd'hui qu'il y avait se concoure alors j'ai un peu manqué de temps^^

----------


## mescalin

Magnifique  :Emo:

----------


## Tirius

_"Faster, better stronger, the bast RPG-lapony 3v3r !"._

Gam3blog.com

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Comme on a bon coeur, on laisse aux retardataires jusqu'à CE SOIR MINUIT pour poster leurs créations.

Sinon, je suis en train de tout dépouiller et il y a vraiment du niveau. Chapeau les gars.

----------


## Jess Kijewoku

Yes c'est sympa ça.  :;): 
Alors sortez nous des bons gros navets qui arrachent ! :D

----------


## Eurok

Voici mon oeuvre ! 
Un soucis pour la voir ? Normal c'est tellement moche que votre cerveau vous empêche de la voir :D 
J'aurais essayer ! J'ai eu des idées mais pas de talent/temps/motivation pour tenter quelque chose.
 Bravo à tous, je viens de récupérer les 3 dernières pages, je sais ce que je vais faire ce soir  (J'ai terminé Botanicaca)
Par contre deux fichiers sur FileFactory semblent être indisponibles ... ou alors c'est un soucis de PEBKAC. Et je n'ai pas compris ce qu'il faut faire avec le lien Diblo III

----------


## Mephisto

> Comme on a bon coeur, on laisse aux retardataires jusqu'à CE SOIR MINUIT pour poster leurs créations.
> 
> Sinon, je suis en train de tout dépouiller et il y a vraiment du niveau. Chapeau les gars.


Du coup, on peut encore mettre à jour nos créations ? Ou, vu que tu as commencé à tâter, ça risquerais de fausser la donne ?

----------


## Eklis

Pour DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™, en fait Google vous ouvre directement l'archive du jeu (OK c'est pas pratique). Pour la télécharger, vous avez un petit menu "Fichier" en haut à gauche de la page.  ::): 

*Sinon, Ctrl + S !*

Enjoy !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Du coup, on peut encore mettre à jour nos créations ? Ou, vu que tu as commencé à tâter, ça risquerais de fausser la donne ?


Vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez jusqu'à ce soir minuit.

----------


## Mephisto

> Vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez jusqu'à ce soir minuit.


Parfait, j'ai déjà une petite maj de rééquilibrage et de corrections de bug à l'instant. Peut être un peu de contenu en plus d'ici la deadline. 
Pour dl la version corrigée, rendez vous en page précédente où j'ai édité le post.

----------


## Eurok

> Pour DIBLO III™ – THE EXTENTION OF THE DARK LEGOLAS 666™, en fait Google vous ouvre directement l'archive du jeu (OK c'est pas pratique). Pour la télécharger, vous avez un petit menu "Fichier" en haut à gauche de la page. 
> 
> *Sinon, Ctrl + S !*
> 
> Enjoy !



Merci !
Par contre pour un clone de Diablo III, le suivi est un peu trop carré. Ce n'est pas crédible  :;): 

EDIT : Je suis en train de me battre contre des Texas Power Rangers !!!! C'est abusé, Steven Seagal devrait avoir la vie illimitée ...

----------


## Louck

Ca serait cool de pouvoir lister toutes les créations du concours dans un seul post.
Et si les joueurs pouvaient voter/commenter pour le fun  ::P: .

----------


## Tassle

Voilà ma participation :
http://www.mediafire.com/?d16alat540bfu4r

----------


## olaf

::sad::  Désolé Tassle, quand je clique sur ton programme, il apparait une fenêtre indiquant que friteuse.exe n'est pas une application Win32 valide.

 --------------------------------------------------------

Bon sang !!! j'ai fait une journée complète en tant qu'hotesse de caisse  ::o:  Je me sens tout chose.

----------


## Lightfox

> Désolé Tassle, quand je clique sur ton programme, il apparait une fenêtre indiquant que friteuse.exe n'est pas une application Win32 valide.


Pareil ici, j'ai le même message d'erreur.


Sinon, j'ai bien aimé déverser des livres de vomi dans _Aeroscato_. Très bon choix pour la langue utilisée dans les menus.  :^_^:  _Sebum Hero_ m'a bien fait rigoler aussi avec son ambiance de téléphone rose. Et puis du George Michael, ça fait toujours son petit effet.  ::lol::

----------


## LeVengeurSlippe

Les concours, c'est comme les règles, quand on est en retard, ça finit en bain de sang.



Mais tout cela n'a aucun rapport. Le rapport figurez-vous, c'est que vous avez sous les yeux et au dessus du texte une pièce d'Histoire. Et oui, rien que ça. Ça pète trop tavu. Avec l'aide de mon compère technocodeur Lord Xian, nous avons exhumé des tréfonds de l'internet des débuts des temps, sur un serveur rouillé du fin fond de l'ex-URSS. Une cartouche messieurs-dames, dématérialisée dans la matrice, qui allait chambouler notre vie comme un jeu de quilles dans un bowling de Nouvelle Orléans en août 2005. Daté du début des années 40, cette disquette de Fami-con était signée par un petit groupe d'étudiants japonais fans de SF et d'anticipation des 80s connu à l'époque sous le nom de Nunchakutendildo. Maintenant ils sont tous morts. Tant mieux comme ça on a pas de royalties à leur payer pour remettre leur travail au goût du jour. Une œuvre poignante, pilier du J-RPG fait avec plein d'amour - mais pas trop parce que sinon triangle rose - pour celui qui était affectueusement surnommé Hitler-chan. La beta originale devait s'appeler Adorufu-sama mais la tête du Reich trouvait que ça faisait un p'tit peu trop tata donc ils leur on dit non. On a retrouvé l'e-mail véridiquement vrai dans les archives et on vous donne même une copie pour prouver qu'on est même pas des menteurs, na.



Bref, le jeu a été renommé, mais le zettai ryouki a été conservé. Parce que les gambettes de lycéennes, ça, c'est vraiment bien une bonne valeur d'homme qui aime les femmes. Enfin, avec des bonbons... Et un grand manteau... Mais voilà, nous, en France, on est pas un pays de barbare comme chez les étrangers de pas de chez nous ho là dis donc non ça non. On a un honneur : souiller nos vêtements plutôt que le drapeau blanc. Et comme on sait jamais les teutons peuvent recommencer à nous rouler sur la gueule n'importe quand, on a préféré prendre les devants et pomper... Faire un jeu bien Allemagne friendly au cas où. Comme ça nous on aura des étoiles dorées, et pas jaunes. Et ça même si on est des sales geeks nourris aux trucs d'otakus glaireux. ON TRANSCENDE NOTRE ESPÈCE ET NOTRE ESPACE. Enfin pas trop loin parce que dehors ça fait peur quand même.

Et pour bien séduire ceux qui parlent la langue de Gueut... Gwayt ? Grot ? GOETEEEEERG... Geth. Ouais bon, les autres là ; pour ça, on a tout un tas de features trop coolilol !
- Tout en français parce que voilà ! Et des dialogues dignes d'un croque-monsieur oublié trois mois au Soleil !
- Des combats ! De la violence ! Pas de sang pour pas se faire censurer !
- Un vrai J-RPG comme on n'en a jamais fait parce que les japonais ils font pas des jeux assez japonais ! (Comprendre "Geishas et mah-jong à volonté !", Bender-san.)
- Musiques composées A LA BOUCHE ! Même que je sens plus ma langue tellement j'ai bavé !
- Des... En fait juste UN QTE ! Trop de modernité d'un coup !
- Un bon message bien anti-gauchiste parce qu'on leur a pas assez mis leur race à la fin de la Guerre Froide !
- Des moustaches ! So macho nacho man !
- Des graphismes ! KAWAII DESU NE ! ~

Et donc, si je m'insère comme sorti de nulle part dans cette rallonge de table à ce concours bourré de cacalité, c'est que l'heure est mal réglée. En effet mes chers amis inconnus (me touche pas t'es sale), je ne suis pas en mesure de vous présenter plus que cette jaquette avant la ligne de mort de dans à peu près moins d'une heure et ainsi participer d'une façon ou d'une autre à la compétition saine entre des hommes et des femmes musclé(e)s et huilé(e)s. ANAYFAY, l'homme qui me complète (<3)... (Non mais en fait c'est juste le con qui chie du code pour trois kindérs hein.)... OUI DONC. Il a tout foiré la compilation et il s'est tiré jusqu'à lundi, jour où l'on pourra très certainement publier notre œuvre... POUR LA GLOIRE ET SON TROU !

...

Pardon. (En vrai on a même pas honte.)

----------


## Mephisto

Encore une fois sur le fil, nouvelle petite update pour Aeroscato et dernière avant la fin du concours. Aussi, je laisserais la v1.10 aux cotés des prochaines versions afin de ne pas modifier le jeu présenté. 

A noter aussi que cette dernière update ajoute une feature cachée, car n'apparaissant pas dans le "How to play". Presser "Q" sur votre clavier ou B sur votre pad pour *déchainer la puissance des roquettes à la diarrhée !*

----------


## chopsuey

voila le lien de ma version finale 
http://www.host-a.net/u/shopsueys/squelette.exe

----------


## olaf

> voila le lien de ma version finale 
> http://www.host-a.net/u/shopsueys/squelette.exe


Bravo!  :;):  entre la bande son qui se rajoute à chaque mort et les couleurs j'ai pas osé avancer dans le niveau  ::wub:: 

Et je ne parle pas de l'impossibilité de fermer la fenêtre  ::P:

----------


## Mephisto

> voila le lien de ma version finale 
> http://www.host-a.net/u/shopsueys/squelette.exe


Tain, ouais. La drogue.

----------


## Lightfox

> A noter aussi que cette dernière update ajoute une feature cachée, car n'apparaissant pas dans le "How to play". Presser "Q" sur votre clavier ou B sur votre pad pour *déchainer la puissance des roquettes à la diarrhée !*


Sur-puissantes ces roquettes ! Avec ça on règne sans partage sur les airs.  ::lol:: 




> voila le lien de ma version finale 
> http://www.host-a.net/u/shopsueys/squelette.exe


Hé ben, c'est de l'expérience vidéoludique ça.  ::XD::

----------


## Mephisto

> Sur-puissantes ces roquettes ! Avec ça on règne sans partage sur les airs.


Un peu trop même.  ::P:  Je vais peut être voir pour en restreindre l'usage dans les prochaines releases, et arranger ça parce que là c'est implémenté à la truelle. 

Sinon j'ai enfin terminé Steven vs the world. Putain, autant les différents levels sont assez rébarbatifs autant le final dans l'espace est une véritable pépite. Avec la petite boite de dialogue, les portraits et les répliques, c'est à mourir de rire, joli boulot.

----------


## Lightfox

> Sinon j'ai enfin terminé Steven vs the world. Putain, autant les différents levels sont assez rébarbatifs autant le final dans l'espace est une véritable pépite. Avec la petite boite de dialogue, les portraits et les répliques, c'est à mourir de rire, joli boulot.


Merci bien.  ::): 

C'est vrai que les niveaux "beat 'em all" sont très monotones. On a commencé le jeu un peu tard par rapport à la deadline et on a manqué de temps pour varier un peu le gameplay, rajouter des items et les débilités qu'on avait prévu (la furie et des bugs volontaires pour pimenter l'action, par exemple).

Mais c'est pas grave. On a qu'à dire que ça participe au charme du jeu.  :B):  :marketingfoireux:

----------


## Kesta

> voila le lien de ma version finale 
> http://www.host-a.net/u/shopsueys/squelette.exe


Ouch,  ::O: 
Celui-là il peut être utilisé dans un spot de prévention sur les dangers de la drogue ! Bravo !

----------


## LeVengeurSlippe

Ho bouducong, je suis en train de gentiment et tranquillement (tavu) fouiller tous les machins que vous avez chiés ce mois ci et laissez-moi vous dire les copains que face à ça, même un artiste contemporain qui se torche sur une toile peut aller se torcher (les artistes et l'hygiène, ça fait deux (mais ici, on a des génies du marketing viral à diarrhée)). Notez quand même que pour le moment, j'ai rien fini, ragequit systématique au bout de 5 minutes de viol de cerveau parce que quand même, 'faut pas se mentir, c'est vraiment de la merde. :,D Mais belle. En un sens. Pas celui qu'on entend habituellement.

En sens antéchronologique :
- Squelette. JEYPAKONPRILOL. Mais wat. Mon cerveau. Que. Mais. Bon. Enfin. Je veux dire que. GN.
- Aeroscato. Un bon jeu d'arcade dans lequel on aimerait mettre des capsules de bouteilles de bière pour bloquer la machine parce que putain le pognon au lieu de le mettre dedans on pourrait s'en servir pour caillasser des enfants du tiers monde. Mais je suis très étonné de la qualité du moteur physique qui gère les décrochages alors que bah heu... Voilà.
- Sébum Hero. Tu te fous de moi ça existe vraiment ces putains de mots ? :,D Sinon j'ai abandonné, trop litérér por mwé. Mais la branlette méta-plumesque, quelle métaphore ! Quel envol !
- Botanicaca. Selon la soluce j'ai résolu le niveau 2 mais il s'est rien passé après. :,< J'étais desu desu. Moi qui voulais tant découvrir la suite de cette aventure pacacassionnante !
- Clickclickclick. Un gameplay d'une profondeur aussi profonde que la gorge de mon programmateur de jeux vidéos après une après midi de brainstorming sous les tropiques.

----------


## Tassle

> Désolé Tassle, quand je clique sur ton programme, il apparait une fenêtre indiquant que friteuse.exe n'est pas une application Win32 valide.


Merde, j'avais pas vu ce message. D'après ce que j'ai compris je peux plus changer ma participation, si ?
Au cas où : https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4P...21fOXc3bTRjUFE

----------


## L-F. Sébum

*Les inscriptions sont closes. Résultats dans le numéro d'été de Canard PC (en vente le 21 juillet).

Vos jeux sont absolument horribles, félicitations à tous les participants. Les pires softs auront droit à une demi-page de test dans le numéro d'été.
*

----------


## Tirius

Que de suspension !
Une demi page, c'est énorme !


Merci Sébum (et toute l'équipe) pour ce chouette goncourt en tout cas !

----------


## Jess Kijewoku

Yeah ! Impatient d'voir ça ! :D

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ho bouducong, je suis en train de gentiment et tranquillement (tavu) fouiller tous les machins que vous avez chiés ce mois ci et laissez-moi vous dire les copains que face à ça, même un artiste contemporain qui se torche sur une toile peut aller se torcher (les artistes et l'hygiène, ça fait deux (mais ici, on a des génies du marketing viral à diarrhée)). Notez quand même que pour le moment, j'ai rien fini, ragequit systématique au bout de 5 minutes de viol de cerveau parce que quand même, 'faut pas se mentir, c'est vraiment de la merde. :,D Mais belle. En un sens. Pas celui qu'on entend habituellement.
> 
> En sens antéchronologique :
> - Squelette. JEYPAKONPRILOL. Mais wat. Mon cerveau. Que. Mais. Bon. Enfin. Je veux dire que. GN.
> - Aeroscato. Un bon jeu d'arcade dans lequel on aimerait mettre des capsules de bouteilles de bière pour bloquer la machine parce que putain le pognon au lieu de le mettre dedans on pourrait s'en servir pour caillasser des enfants du tiers monde. Mais je suis très étonné de la qualité du moteur physique qui gère les décrochages alors que bah heu... Voilà.
> - Sébum Hero. Tu te fous de moi ça existe vraiment ces putains de mots ? :,D Sinon j'ai abandonné, trop litérér por mwé. Mais la branlette méta-plumesque, quelle métaphore ! Quel envol !
> - Botanicaca. Selon la soluce j'ai résolu le niveau 2 mais il s'est rien passé après. :,< J'étais desu desu. Moi qui voulais tant découvrir la suite de cette aventure pacacassionnante !
> - Clickclickclick. Un gameplay d'une profondeur aussi profonde que la gorge de mon programmateur de jeux vidéos après une après midi de brainstorming sous les tropiques.


Pour Botanicaca, étant donné la difficulté de ce genre de jeu d'aventure voici la soluce vidéo. Sans le son parce que, merde, jouez-y!

----------


## LeVengeurSlippe

> Pour Botanicaca, étant donné la difficulté de ce genre de jeu d'aventure voici la soluce vidéo. Sans le son parce que, merde, jouez-y!


Haaaaaa, c'est donc parce que le bouton de passage au niveau suivant il était trop bas et que j'avais pas calculé la barre de défilement à droite... Putain, du méta puzzle, chapeau. Une difficulté faite pour ne sélectionner que la vraie personne de goût. J'applaudis des deux moignons. Quant au boss... Il m'a salement rétamé la gueule du premier coup, quel salaud ! Il a une barbe, ça ne peut pas être un type bien de toutes façons ! Je dis pas ça parce que je jalouse sa pilosité faciale hein, j'en ai autant dans mes sous vêtements et je peux faire des perruques de foufoune pour les asiatiques fanas du poil pubien si je veux.

----------


## Blub

j'ai eu vite fait peur au début, mais on dirait qu'il y a du gros level en fait.

----------


## Nono

> Bienvenue dans Sebum Hero, jeune coquin. 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56818162/Seb...ero/index.html
> Readme : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/56818162/Seb.../Lisez-moi.txt


Sans le bug de l'accent non reconnu, ce jeu ne serait pas absolument horrible ! Il serait génial. Et donc hors jeu. Félicitations !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est le bug qui fait le jeu, comme l'imperfection fait l'humain!

----------


## Mephisto

Je me demandais, sur Aeroscato, quelqu'un est parvenu à déclencher une "Vomit Frenzy" ou bien personne a atteint la fin du niveau ?

----------


## Lightfox

> Je me demandais, sur Aeroscato, quelqu'un est parvenu à déclencher une "Vomit Frenzy" ou bien personne a atteint la fin du niveau ?


Si si, je l'ai déclenchée. Plusieurs fois même, pour le plaisir.  ::lol::

----------


## olaf

> Je me demandais, sur Aeroscato, quelqu'un est parvenu à déclencher une "Vomit Frenzy" ou bien personne a atteint la fin du niveau ?


Ah ah! pareil! ^^ Il m'a bien fait marrer.

----------


## Tomaka17

Comme je l'avais annoncé, voilà le ch'tit code source de mon jeu
C'est du pur copié-collé de projets à droite à gauche, donc c'est un peu chaotique (mais 100 % fait par moi-même)

En particulier, main/Application.cpp est probablement le seul truc pas copié collé et est totalement bordélique

Je sais pas si ce code a une grande vertu pédagogique, mais c'est le geste qui compte

----------


## LeVengeurSlippe

HEILELLOUYA ! Il est né le divin tenfant et il a des nénés en plus, si c'est pas beau ça ! (Non en vrai c'est moche, voire hideux, comme l'état de mon compte en banque/mon backlog après les soldes Steam) BREF, assez de palabres, place au gros caca que nous a enfin démoulé mon esclave à la technique, j'ai nommé Lord Xian, qui a la bonne idée de ne pas s'inscrire ici pour ne pas s'y faire insulter.

http://gr0n.free.fr/public/heil/hitler.zip (Je viens seulement de me rendre compte que le lien du fichier est très rigolo et je vais le laisser comme ça parce que bon ho.)

J'espère un bouquet qui sent pas la rose parce que quand même, ne pas participer à la compétition est encore plus décevant que de ne pas gagner le cœur d'un nain de troiquatr' que l'on vient tout juste de lancer vers de nouvelles aventures.

----------


## Truc

Félicitations aux vainqueurs ! Bouhou, j'ai perdu  ::'(: 

J'ai quelque peu modifié ClickClickClick pour y intégrer des cheat codes et les hauts faits correspondants. Pour ceux qui cherchent, j'ai repris un code de chacun de ces jeux : Age of Empires II, Another World, The Sims, Starcraft.

----------


## olaf

Mais où as-tu eu les résultats Truc?

----------


## kpouer

Il a du regarder la télé Belge pour avoir le résultat de l'élection avant la fin du vote  ::ninja::

----------


## Mephisto

Dans le doute, j'ai vidé ma boîte à MP...  ::P:  

Ah, et le jeu au dessus, trop de drogue.

----------


## zwzsg

J'ai mis à jour mon jeu! Ok pour le concours, c'est trop tard, et c'est *la V3* qui comptera, mais je tenais quand même à annoncer la sortie de la *Version 5* de mon Super Extreme BayWatch VolleyBall 2012, avec maintenant possibilité de jouer en ligne! (Ce qui était bien chiant à coder et tester).



>> *BayWatchVolleyV05.zip* <<

----------


## Truc

Ce torchon est un scandale ! Sauf erreur, deux jeux ne sont pas cités dans CPC alors qu'ils sont présents dans The Horrible Bundle : Lovers Online de Caribou et le mien  ::'(: 

Bravo aux vainqueurs et merci à CPC pour le concours, je sais maintenant quoi faire de mes vacances d'été  :;):

----------


## kpouer

Le vrai scandale c'est que je l'ai pas reçu dans ma boite aux lettres.

----------


## Tomaka17

Mais ça marche comment, y a un CD-Rom fourni avec le mag ? ( :tired: )
Il y a un lien sur le net où les télécharger ? Et dans ce deuxième cas, quel est-il ?

----------


## Mephisto

Et qui sont les vainqueurs du concours ? Parce que j'ai fais deux kiosques et pas moyen de foutre la main sur le mag.  ::cry::

----------


## chopsuey

pareil pour moi

----------


## Tirius

Je pense que ça ne peut pas faire de mal de mettre le lien du bundle ici (je ne retrouve nul part ailleurs)

ftp://ftp.canardpc.com/horrible_bundle.zip

Pour le reste, je spoil juste que les 2 pages de tests sont géniales !

----------


## brindavoine

Truc et Chopsuey, vous enchantez mes jours de joueur.

----------


## olaf

Félicitations aux 5 vainqueurs, et aux 30 qui se retrouvent dans le bundle (j'y suis HA HA HA HA!!!!).

----------


## kpouer

J'ai finalement reçu mon CPC, finalement le scandale c'est le facteur qui fait la grasse matinée avant de me le livrer!
Merci à Guy Moquette pour le test, ça fera classe dans le CV, et bravo à tous.

----------


## fabmin

J'ai essayé le lien fourni par *Tirius*, mais je tombe sur cette satanée _Erreur 601 (net::ERR_FTP_FAILED) : Erreur inconnue_. Si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner sur les gagnants, on dirait que le *CanardPC* de ce mois-ci a été dévalisé.

----------


## le_poulet

Snif, je ne suis même pas dans le bundle. Si l'organisateur du tournois passe dans le coin, ca serait cool de me dire pourquoi ce choix (en pm).
Sur ce j'ai de la bouse à tester.

----------


## Magicflottant

Quelqu'un peut il me donner les cinq gagnants ? Car étant en vacances je n'aurai mon précieux magazine que le 15 août dans ma boite aux lettres en rentrant. (Et bien sur sur mon île paumé aucune librairie ne le vend).

----------


## Tirius

lightfox, pokix, kpouer et luckywalkr, valryon, le créateur de "bonhomme et farfadeath" (chopsuey ???)

le quinté dans le désordre !

----------


## Magicflottant

Merci bien.

----------


## Mephisto

::cry::

----------


## Lightfox

Ô joie ! Ô jour de gloire !

Un très grand merci de la part de l'équipe de _I have no idea what the f*** I'm doing_ pour cet étron d'argent !  ::wub::  C'est une récompense qui nous touche vraiment !
Ah la la, et cette note attribuée. Et cet article rempli d'amour. Je suis émotion.  :Emo: 

En tout cas, félicitations aux gagnants, aux perdants et à ceux qui ont fait de bons jeux malgré tout, et vivement le prochain concours !  ::): 




> 


Hé, t'es cité dans l'article sur le concours !  :;):

----------


## pokix

Bonjour à tous !

Merci à la team Canard PC pour nous avoir attribué la troisième marche du podium (Metro 2012 : Bataille pour la Place du milieu) ! Je tiens également à remercier mes deux compères de notre équipe des Semi-croustillants qui ont travaillé avec moi pour réaliser cette horreur.

Un grand bravo aux gagnants, et à tous les participants. J'ai eu l'honneur d'essayer tous les jeux, et franchement toutes mériteraient un article complet  :;):

----------


## Jess Kijewoku

L'équipe Kijewoku est très très très contente d'avoir gagné l'étron de chocolat ! Merci à Canard PC !
Par contre dans le mag' je pense que vous vous êtes trompé de nom. ><"
Enfin, on aura quand même droit à notre prix ? :D

----------


## Louck

Je remercie pour l'étron en caca (pur qualité) et kpouer pour m'avoir aidé à dessiner les dauphins et bien d'autres (et ma chérie pour le bateau <3).
Merci aux coincoins !


Bon jeu  :;): .

----------


## Yadynn

Eh eh quelle joie de faire partie du "horrible bundle". Et quelle ne fut pas ma fierté de voir mon jeu cité en bas de l'article avec pour commentaire "incitation à la consommation de stupéfiants" en guise de descriptif du type de jeu ^^

Je tiens aussi à faire un rectificatif à cet article qui dans son introduction déplore l'absence de femmes parmi les participants et leur soit-disant incapacité à programmer... Quelle vilenie ! Il y avait donc au moins moi comme participante à ce concours, et s'il est vrai que je ne sais pas programmer au sens "C++" du terme, j'ai quand même trouvé une manière détournée de pondre cette bonne bouse  ::):

----------

